# Hsn Vitamin/supplement 2017 Challenge (january 1, 2017-december 31 2017)



## Beany (Nov 27, 2016)

HSN Vitamin/Supplement 2017 Challenge (January 1, 2017-December 31 2017)



Let’s nourish our tresses inside and out in 2017 for optimal growth. To join, simply like this post and list what you’re using (including brand) and what dosage. Let’s keep it active by listing any positive or negative side effects we may encounter, when our fav supplement is on sale , and any whole food (e.g. green juice, protein shakes, teas) supplements we’re taking. Also, let’s DRINK MORE WATER. If you’d like, you can also post about how much water you’ve drank for the day.



As with anything, being consistent is a major key . Let’s get it!





Here are a couple helpful links:



https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/hair-vitamin-supplement-2015-challenge.747709/



https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-growth-supplements-ingredient-thread.710505/


----------



## Beany (Nov 27, 2016)

Right now I’m taking the following:


Beautifully Bamboo 2 pills daily (will be switching to Phytophaphanere in January)

Lifetime Liquid Calcium Magnesium Citrate plus Vitamin D 1 tablespoon daily

Barleans* fish oil (key lime) 1 tablespoon daily (going to try Nature’s Answer fish oil next)

Barleans* flaxseed oil (strawberry banana) 1 tablespoon daily (switching to ground flax seeds when I’m done)

MegaFood Blood Builder one pill daily

Great Lakes gelatin 2 tablespoons (12 g) daily

Kala health MSM 4g daily (I’ll be increasing this in January)

Natural Zing maca 4g daily (I’ll be increasing this in January)

CVS brand Emergen c one packet daily

At least 64 oz of water daily


Here and there I take bee pollen and drink bamboo tea. I want to get more into daily green juice.



Supplements I want to try and will likely end up using during this challenge:

Moringa (already have)

Chlorella Spirulina

Curls liquid hair vitamin (purchased during BF)

Mineral Rich

Buried Treasure HSN Whole Food complex

Cell Food



*Barleans is a really good brand and it tastes delicious, but it’s kind of expensive so I’m trying different brands. If I can’t find anything I’m going back to Barleans.


----------



## Beany (Nov 27, 2016)

I did it  @lindseyerinc ,@halee_J , @Anaisin , @curlyTisME , @Saludable84 , @Pmpomatic


----------



## immy (Nov 27, 2016)

I love your complement of supplements/vitamins. How many inches do you gain with these? And are you hoping for more?

I take

Great lakes collagen
Marine collagen
Piping rock bamboo
Phytosphaparene
Daily multivitamin
Probiotics


----------



## Beany (Nov 27, 2016)

immy said:


> I love your complement of supplements/vitamins. How many inches do you gain with these? And are you hoping for more?
> 
> I take
> 
> ...




Thanks. I don't even know how long my hair is at this point (around WL if I had to guess). I stopped doing length checks. I have noticed an increase in thickness and decreased shedding/breaking. My 2017 goal is to be full Whip length (between waist and hip, but closer to hip) in 2017.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm currently taking:

Manetabolism Plus
Nature's Way Zinc
Walgreens Brand Cod Liver Oil

I'm currently drinking:
One Arden's Garden drink a day.
Fruit smoothies with Trader Joe's green powder.

I have some msm powder that I need to use up. I'm gonna switch to the beautifully Bamboo vitamins once they arrive.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 27, 2016)

Alright alright aalriiiiigghhhhttt! thank you @Beany 

I'll  be back to put in my vits 

Right right. So I'm taking:

Megafood Baby & Me herb free (not preggers tho) Full dose is 4 tabs currently taking 2 working my way up
Now super omega 3-6-9 1200mg 1x daily
Now MSM 500mg 1x daily working my way up to 1000mg
Swiss naturals kelp 650mg
Swiss naturals B50 complex  25mg
Emergen- C - favorite flavor is mandarin 1x daily I mix my msm in this

Will also be drinking bamboo tea once I get it and currently shopping around for a good collagen supplement


----------



## Anaisin (Nov 27, 2016)

I don't take or have anything right now but I'll be back to list them lol


----------



## Pmpomatic (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks @Beany for creating the challenge.

Phytospecific Cap' Energy
Beautifully Bamboo HSN or HTN Hair Growth vitamins (will alternate)
Beautifully Bamboo tea
Maybe Nature's Way Alive! Women's gummy vitamins

Chlorella
Maca root (other purposes)
At least 64 oz of water
Protein/egg shake twice daily
Still thinking about the marine collagen mentioned in the other thread


----------



## larry3344 (Nov 27, 2016)

I am joining @Beany

Right now I am keeping it simple. I am taking 2 Phyto Cap'Energy/day and that is it. I will incorporate more in my regimen but for now this will do.

How long have you been taking this Pill regimen? @Beany 

Oh and have you notice a softening effect on your hair texture?


----------



## lindseyerinc (Nov 27, 2016)

*Currently taking*
-2x Andrew Lessman HSN w/ green tea and pomegranate
-Andrew Lessman Essential 1
-Beautifully Bamboo tea
-At least 1500ml water 

*Will add in January*
-Omega 3
-Marine Collagen


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 27, 2016)

Thank you @Beany i could definitely be more consistent with my supplements. 

Currently taking:
Rainbow Light Prenatals
Rainbow Light Iron
Collagen Peptides 

I want to switch to: 
Rainbow Light Women's but I'm just to lazy to search so I keep taking the prenatal. 

I want to add:
Vitamin D 
Omegas 

I usually exercise 4 days a weeks and get in 64-72 ounces of water.


----------



## Beany (Nov 27, 2016)

Pmpomatic said:


> Thanks @Beany for creating the challenge.
> 
> Phytospecific Cap' Energy
> Beautifully Bamboo HSN or HTN Hair Growth vitamins (will alternate)
> ...




How much and what brand of chlorella and maca are you taking? Maca is good for hair too btw.


----------



## Beany (Nov 27, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> I don't take or have anything right now but I'll be back to list them lol



That's ok lol. This is why I posted the challenge kind of early, to give people a chance to *research* and buy the supplements they'll want to use next year. You have time.

I want to get some blood work done before the end of the year and check various levels. I know I'm on the lower end of normal for vitamin D and iron (previous tests).


----------



## Beany (Nov 27, 2016)

larry3344 said:


> I am joining @Beany
> 
> Right now I am keeping it simple. I am taking 2 Phyto Cap'Energy/day and that is it. I will incorporate more in my regimen but for now this will do.
> 
> ...




I've been taking most of the reggie since August. I used Hair Burst, gelatin, and MSM, and maca for most of this year (since I stopped breastfeeding in Feb/March). In November I added the vitamin C and calcium/vitamin D. 

Let me tell you, my hair is definitely thicker. I can see a clear difference in that. I have 4b hair and my new growth isn't a coarse as the older parts of my hair. I read that flax seed oil and MSM can do this. Eventually I want to get up to 10-12 g of MSM (I plan to slowly increase my dosage as I had terrible detox symptoms a few years ago).


----------



## Beany (Nov 27, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Thank you @Beany i could definitely be more consistent with my supplements.
> 
> Currently taking:
> Rainbow Light Prenatals
> ...




What brand and how much collagen peptides are you taking?

Rainbow Light is a really great brand. LOVES them. I'm told Garden of Life is another great brand.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Nov 27, 2016)

Beany said:


> How much and what brand of chlorella and maca are you taking? Maca is good for hair too btw.



Currently, I take 6-7 gm of Source Naturals Chlorella powder but will switch occasionally back to Sun Chlorella after the challenge starts. I take black Maca root powder by Skyfield tropical (2-3 teaspoons).


----------



## curlyTisME (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks @Beany, now we can start checking in regularly.

Right now I'm taking,
B12
Iron
Manetabolism Plus (should have ordered more during the sale but I'm being decent)
Nature Made HSN plus Keratin.


----------



## Beany (Nov 27, 2016)

halee_J said:


> Alright alright aalriiiiigghhhhttt! thank you @Beany
> 
> I'll  be back to put in my vits
> 
> ...





How much of these are you taking?

I don't want y'all to think I'm tryna be all up in your business , but when I read threads of vits/supps the most common questions are about brand/dosage so I think it's important we talk about it.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 27, 2016)

Beany said:


> What brand and how much collagen peptides are you taking?
> 
> Rainbow Light is a really great brand. LOVES them. I'm told Garden of Life is another great brand.



Sports Research Collagen Peptides. It's supposed to be really good. 

The only issue with Collagen is the cow source. It's hard to really know if the Collagen is from hormone free cows. I'm not sure if that's why I settled on this brand but so far I like it. I think it did help with hair growth, however, I take it for muscle recovery and then skin. 

I take one of the scoops and sometimes add a half scoop more depending on activities. If your not extremely active, stick with one scoop a day as it is still protein and will cause weight gain.


----------



## Beany (Nov 27, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Sports Research Collagen Peptides. It's supposed to be really good.
> 
> The only issue with Collagen is the cow source. *It's hard to really know if the Collagen is from hormone free cows*. I'm not sure if that's why I settled on this brand but so far I like it. I think it did help with hair growth, however, I take it for muscle recovery and then skin.
> 
> I take one of the scoops and sometimes add a half scoop more depending on activities. If your not extremely active, stick with one scoop a day as it is still protein and will cause weight gain.





I use Great Lakes, but you're absolutely right about that. This (#7) is from their FAQs, but without proper regulation we can't be sure.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 27, 2016)

Beany said:


> I use Great Lakes, but you're absolutely right about that. This (#7) is from their FAQs, but without proper regulation we can't be sure.



Yes! 

I think the same answer was given by Sports.Research about their cows. I guess it's because they aren't raising the cows, just buying the parts. I believe most of them buy from within the US. It's the companies that outsource I would be more worried about though both still carry concern. 

The only thing I can say is to stick with reputable companies. In the case of supplements that are essential for muscles and fitness, even if it's not your purpose, look at reputable [mens] sports magazines for guidance because they are pretty strict about protein and animal sources and/or manufacturing and purity.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 27, 2016)

Also, a little pricey, but Isop.ure Aminos is good. They won't cause weight gain, unlike Collagen Peptides however, they cost more and you get less. Optimum.Nutrition sells aminos too, but it's the same difference. 

Their main purpose as well is muscle recovery, but they are amino acids which help with skin, nails and hair too.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 27, 2016)

Beany said:


> How much of these are you taking?
> 
> I don't want y'all to think I'm tryna be all up in your business , but when I read threads of vits/supps the most common questions are about brand/dosage so I think it's important we talk about it.



Lol no worries. I'll edit my original post to keep everything in one place.

This might be TMI does anyone else use the color of their tinkle as a gauge of their vits?  Im working my way up cause I can see if its bright yellow, my body isn't absorbing all of it and I cut the dose (esp b vits make your pee bright yellow). Since I've been doing this everything has been crystal clear . Also I find I get the best absorption when I take them before bed . I got that tip from @Isis way back in the day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2016)

Count Me In (for 2017 Hair):
Phytophanere 4 months on 1 month off
Phytospecific Cap Energy
Silica
Collagen
Hyaluronic Acid
Biotin 10,000 mcg
Fo-ti
Nu-Hair


----------



## Beany (Nov 27, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Count Me In (for 2017 Hair):
> Phytophanere 4 months on 1 month off
> Phytospecific Cap Energy
> *Silica
> ...




Yay! 

What brand and/or dosage are you taking of these? I've been looking at hyaluronic acid (Jarrow's).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2016)

Beany said:


> *Yay! What brand and/or dosage are you taking of these? I've been looking at hyaluronic acid (Jarrow's).*


Neo-Cell Collagen
Neo-Cell Hyaluronic Acid
Piping Rock Silica
Natrol Biotin

*I also have Chlorella & Spirulina (Piping Rock)*


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Nov 27, 2016)

I wanna join but I'm not taking vitamins. I believe vitamins are best gotten through whole foods so I'll be eating them. I will be doing something similar though. Can I still join? 

I'll be eating 1.3 ounces of homemade tomato powder for biotin starting soon. right now I just eat 3 eggs a day but I can't wait to stop since I know they're probably gmo. I just need a coffee grinder. 

I want to incorporate gelatin for thicker strands. 14 g. but there's so many obstacles keeping me from that for now. I'll get back to y'all on this one.

And the most important one and the reason I'm joining this challenge: I can't drink water! and part of my problem is not having a good water bottle. I need 60 oz a day. I'll also add a pinch of salt (Allen Osman water cure style). I'm doing this for body health primarily. could somebody smack some sense into me please? if only I weren't afraid of reusing plastic bottles!!  why must I be so picky? 

So can I join? lol


----------



## rileypak (Nov 27, 2016)

Oooh I'm in for this one!

I'm not taking anything at the moment but I'll be back to add what I plan to incorporate in January.


----------



## W04andia (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm in:

Currently taking Radiance Multivitamins, Fish oil caplets, hemp seed and flax seed in my smoothies and occasionally protein shakes after a workout. 
Trying to drink more water too.



Israellabaht said:


> I wanna join but I'm not taking vitamins. I believe vitamins are best gotten through whole foods so I'll be eating them. I will be doing something similar though. Can I still join?
> 
> I'll be eating 1.3 ounces of homemade tomato powder for biotin starting soon. right now I just eat 3 eggs a day but I can't wait to stop since I know they're probably gmo. I just need a coffee grinder.
> 
> ...




Invest in a glass bottle! Makes a world of difference


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 27, 2016)

@Israellabaht, can you drink Campbell's Tomato Juice?


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Nov 27, 2016)

W04andia said:


> I'm in:
> 
> Currently taking Radiance Multivitamins, Fish
> 
> ...



After going through this thread (that's why I love coming on here for inspiration) I scavenged for something around the house and I settled on using my juice vase thingy. seems my family won't be making kool aid for a while. they gonna be like "where that thing for the juice?" me: "I don't know... the last time I saw it was in the fridge. *sips water in room*" I'm serious now!


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Nov 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Israellabaht, can you drink Campbell's Tomato Juice?



I'm not sure. I chose the tomato powder cause that's the most concentrated. I don't wanna have to eat a whole banquet for my vitamins lol. plus, I like to avoid premixed drinks because organic ones are expensive. I can get a weeks worth for 3.50


----------



## Beany (Nov 27, 2016)

Israellabaht said:


> I wanna join but I'm not taking vitamins. I believe vitamins are best gotten through whole foods so I'll be eating them. I will be doing something similar though. Can I still join?
> 
> I'll be eating 1.3 ounces of homemade tomato powder for biotin starting soon. right now I just eat 3 eggs a day but I can't wait to stop since I know they're probably gmo. I just need a coffee grinder.
> 
> ...




ABSOLUTELY, you can join!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2016)

I think I want in...I've been pretty relaxed for the last 2 months with my vitamins and not consistent at all in that time. I do need to in the coming weeks though.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 27, 2016)

I'll be joining as I always do just hoping no I'll be consistent this year. I've gotten good, very good results from manetabolism so it's definitely a keeper. 


Biotin 5000mg
Iron
Folic acid
Manetabolism plus


----------



## W04andia (Nov 28, 2016)

Israellabaht said:


> After going through this thread (that's why I love coming on here for inspiration) I scavenged for something around the house and I settled on using my juice vase thingy. seems my family won't be making kool aid for a while. they gonna be like "where that thing for the juice?" me: "I don't know... the last time I saw it was in the fridge. *sips water in room*" I'm serious now!



Glad you found something suitable!


----------



## Daina (Nov 28, 2016)

I would like to join!  *Currently taking the following:*

Hair La Vie (I took them for 1 full year will be discontinuing once my BB vitamins arrive)
Chlorella
Spirulina
Collagen + C
Hyaluronic Acid
Vit D
Small dose of MSM (500 mg)
Digestive Enzymes with prebiotics and probiotics
Bamboo Tea

*Later this week I will be taking the following:*
Beautifully Bamboo Vitamins
Bamboo Tea (1-2 cups daily)
Vit D
Omega 3 Flax seed oil
Digestive Enzymes with prebiotics and probiotics
Spirulina
Chlorella
MSM

I'm on the fence about continuing with the Collagen and Hyaluronic acid, every time I re-introduce them my skin goes crazy.  This time around I'm not sure if it's these supplements or the fact that I have been stressed and sick for about a month battling pneumonia and bronchitis.  I may stop let my body heal and my system clean out and restart them January 1st.  Daily I drink 2 spinach and kale smoothies with fruit, I also drink 1 gallon of water daily.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'll join! 
I'm never consistent, but this might help. 
I got some generic vitamins from Walmart. I forgot the name. I'll finish the bottle and start something else  when these run out. It will help with getting more water in.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Nov 28, 2016)

Just checking in to say I finished my 2 qts of water for yesterday and today (crazy! usually I'd be up at like 12 am trying too get my last cup in). so having a jug to keep track and being strengthened by the LORD helped me get through. here's to keeping track, staying consistent and getting good results doing so by the grace of God! Good luck ladies.  I'll also be checking in often to share changes I notice.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 28, 2016)

I'd love to join this as well and be consistent. I found that i can take low doses of biotin and msm and i am ecstatic as hair vitamins give acne....this is what i'm taking for now

Nature's way Biotin 1000mg
Swanson MSM 1000mg
Nature's bounty B- complex
Reload Women's multi vitamin
Holland and Barrat vitamin c 1000mg
Puritan's pride glutathione 500mg

I willtry and aim for a green smoothie at least once a day


----------



## Beany (Dec 1, 2016)

Doing a December 1st bump. One month before we start!


----------



## larry3344 (Dec 1, 2016)

I have included a multivitamin with phyto cap energy.. Will add msm and biotin


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 1, 2016)

Might as well join since I do take plenty of supplements.

Currently taking:
Superior Source Vitamin D, 10,000 units
Standard Process Ferrofood (low dose iron)
Biotics Research Bio-B Complex
Natrol Biotin 10,000 mcg
Biotics Research Multi-Mins
Natural Balance Pure MSM 1,000 MG
Bamboo Tea from Bamboo Leaf Tea

That's the combo that got my hair loss reversed earlier this year with the exception of the Multi-Mins.

I regularly also take, just not daily:
Dr Schulze's Superfoods
Dr Schulze's Herbalmucil
Great Lakes Collagen
George's Aloe Vera (contains zero preservatives)
Seroyal Super EFA oil

Seasonal:
Integrative Therapeutics Thymucin
Design for Health Immunitone Plus

I don't think I will change much for 2017.


----------



## TrueSugar (Dec 1, 2016)

I want in. I will be taking Andrew Lessman Hair, Skin and Nail vitamins.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 3, 2016)

Checking in. Really loving the megafood and the NOW vits. Not so much the Swiss. I think Im going to get wholefood bvits instead.


----------



## Subscribe (Dec 3, 2016)

Can I join?


----------



## Beany (Dec 3, 2016)

Subscribe said:


> Can I join?



Yes. What are you taking?


----------



## Beany (Dec 4, 2016)

Has anyone used Taut collagen? Here's a link: https://www.renewalliance.com/Taut-premium-collagen-supplement.  It gets good reviews, but it is expensive.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 4, 2016)

Checking in! I hope with drinking more water and taking vitamins that I am able to see some improvements in my skin. I'm getting older and things just don't bounce back like they used to! Lol


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 4, 2016)

Not doing badly.....taken my pills all week. Noticed a little breakout but nothing my skin cannot handle....upped my water intake


----------



## lindseyerinc (Dec 4, 2016)

I really love this bamboo tea. My skin is looking bright and I had a couple nails that I broke and they are making a noticeable difference in length each day.


----------



## Tefnut (Dec 4, 2016)

Hmm, another challenge I may join.

Here's my daily cocktail (for extreme growth):
Spring Valley (SV) HSN
SV biotin (10,000 mg with keratin)
Swanson bamboo silica capsules
Nature's Life Marine Collagen
Vitamin C (at least 500 mg. Can be up to 3,000 mg)

Considering adding powder MSM and Fenugreek to smoothies. I also have some Biosil liquid silica that I barely used this summer that I may just finish off.

This combo along with drinking a minimum of 64 oz of water a day, exercising, having a balanced diet, using a topical growth treatment, keeping hair conditioned/moisturized and washing hair daily/a few times weekly always yield great results for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2016)

Finished up:
x4 months of Phyto Specific Cap 'Energy
*will use Nu-Hair & 10,000 mcg of Biotin for 30 Days*

After 30 days will begin using Phytophanere for x4 months (and 10,000 mcgs Biotin)
*breaking for 30 days after the x4 months*


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 7, 2016)

I want to join.... I take manetabolism plus pills. looking at what everyone else is taking, i probably should take more lol.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Dec 8, 2016)

So I've decided to change what I'm using. Tomato powder was too nasty. Going back to eggs for biotin in my diet. Chicken collagen = too hard to make from scratch, lead exposure, too expensive for organic chicken. I'll be taking fish gelatin instead (pre-made... forget what I said about whole foods lol). It's more bioavailable than meat gelatin, with no lead risk and its cheap cheap cheap (1.5 months worth for 25$). I can't eat pig gelatin because its unclean. If I could, I would! So fish gelatin is in. I hope they sell it in the supermarket but probably not.

I'll be taking chlorella beside this to detox (mercurcy fillings in my teeth) and to bind to any mercury in the fish gelatin, plus it also has many other benefits I've heard. Besides that, I'll just drink my 64 oz of water (which I've been doing for over a week). I haven't gotten my stuff yet so I don't have my dosage yet or results but I plan on taking 9 g of the fish gelatin with 7 grams of chlorella a day. I know the chlorella can cause side effects so I'll work my way up with that. Let's see what happens


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 8, 2016)

shanelallyn30 said:


> I want to join.... I take manetabolism plus pills. looking at what everyone else is taking, i probably should take more lol.


I'm taking one supplement right now. Stick with that for awhile so you can get a clear view of the benefits from it.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 8, 2016)

Missed my multi 2x this week. I have been doing the emergen-C and the omegas daily. I need to get one of those pill organizers from walmart.

Anyone taking MSM in powder form? Do you mis it with anything? I've been slacking on it because I find it so bitter  Any suggestions?


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm in!

I'll be  taking :


Barleans fish oil
piping rock bamboo
bamboo tea
prenatal multivitamin 
hair, skin, nail
MSM


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 8, 2016)

halee_J said:


> Missed my multi 2x this week. I have been doing the emergen-C and the omegas daily. I need to get one of those pill organizers from walmart.
> 
> Anyone taking MSM in powder form? Do you mis it with anything? I've been slacking on it because I find it so bitter  Any suggestions?



I mix with orange juice


----------



## halee_J (Dec 8, 2016)

Nightingale said:


> I mix with orange juice



ok ill try that, thanks

Btw I see you take piping rock bamboo, how long you been taking it how do you like it?


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 8, 2016)

halee_J said:


> ok ill try that, thanks
> 
> Btw I see you take piping rock bamboo, how long you been taking it how do you like it?



I've had the bottle for months, but haven't taken consistently enough to see any benefit.


----------



## Beany (Dec 8, 2016)

halee_J said:


> Missed my multi 2x this week. I have been doing the emergen-C and the omegas daily. I need to get one of those pill organizers from walmart.
> 
> Anyone taking MSM in powder form? Do you mis it with anything? I've been slacking on it because I find it so bitter  Any suggestions?




I mix my msm with either orange or grapefruit juice. it's not great, but I get it down lol


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 9, 2016)

Beany said:


> Has anyone used Taut collagen? Here's a link: https://www.renewalliance.com/Taut-premium-collagen-supplement.  It gets good reviews, but it is expensive.


That looks very promising but man that price .  Where did you find out about these from?


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 9, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm taking one supplement right now. Stick with that for awhile so you can get a clear view of the benefits from it.


I get b12 injections to. But your right. Sometimes jumping on bandwagons and following others equals baldheaded. Lol.


----------



## Beany (Dec 10, 2016)

shanelallyn30 said:


> That looks very promising but man that price .  Where did you find out about these from?




I was researching liquid collagen and it came up in the search. That price is giving me MAJOR pause.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2016)

shanelallyn30 said:


> That looks very promising but man that price .  Where did you find out about these from?


Oh my word! That price though! I don't think so unless it will give me a guaranteed 3 inches or more of hair growth a month, get rid of all my gray hairs, and make my skin look like it's 16 years young again


----------



## Beany (Dec 10, 2016)

Finished up the barleans fish oil. I'll be switching over to Nature's answer fish oil.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2016)

Been consistently taking my MSM supps. I need to take the others. I have been lazy and just non-committal when it comes to the rest of my vitamins for at least 2 months now. Lemme go take some of them now.

Beautifully Bamboo
Manetabolism Plus 
Vitamins A D & E
Nature's Way Alive Women's Once Daily
B12 extract


Neocell Collagen I & III, Source Naturals Hyaluronic Acid 100 mg, Vitamin C 1000 mg and MSM, 1000 mg - I took all of these this morning


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Dec 10, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Oh my word! That price though! I don't think so unless it will give me a guaranteed 3 inches or more of hair growth a month, get rid of all my gray hairs, and make my skin look like it's 16 years young again



I'm dying!


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 11, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Oh my word! That price though! I don't think so unless it will give me a guaranteed 3 inches or more of hair growth a month, get rid of all my gray hairs, and make my skin look like it's 16 years young again


hahahaaha all that!!!


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 11, 2016)

Has anyone heard of youtheory collagen pills. They contain I II and III. I was thinking about adding those and curious to know anyone's experience with them.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2016)

shanelallyn30 said:


> Has anyone heard of youtheory collagen pills. They contain I II and III. I was thinking about adding those and curious to know anyone's experience with them.


I was thinking about trying that one. I can't remember where I saw it though. I'll have to do a search.


ETA:
Found it on www.vitacost.com and www.luckyvitamin.com. I will be looking into getting the collagen, Revive and Maca Root in this brand. I just created a wish list on both sites.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 11, 2016)

I want in!
Currently taking Manetabolism Plus, Vit D, and Iron.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2016)

I took my Beautifully Bamboo and Manetabolism, plus collagen tab today.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 11, 2016)

Drank my Beautifully Bamboo tea and took my Manetabolism Plus.


----------



## Beany (Dec 12, 2016)

I've been running around all weekend and didn't take all my vitamins. This week will be better.


----------



## Beany (Dec 12, 2016)

Vitacost 15% off sale
Code: *VMHS15
*


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 12, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> I'm currently taking:
> 
> *Manetabolism Plus*.



@NaturallyBri87
How are you liking these?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 12, 2016)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @NaturallyBri87
> How are you liking these?



I have no complaints other than it's done nothing for my shedding. My skin has remained clear and I get about 1/2 inch a month.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 12, 2016)

My vitamins are in for the day.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 13, 2016)

Popped my pills this morning!


----------



## pinkness27 (Dec 15, 2016)

I'll be taking hair, nails, and skin by nature's bounty. Have my year supply ready!

May incorporate Vit D and iron.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 15, 2016)

rileypak said:


> Oooh I'm in for this one!
> 
> I'm not taking anything at the moment but I'll be back to add what I plan to incorporate in January.



Alright back to list of what I'll start in 2017:

Phyto Phytophanere Supplement - 2 pills/day, every other month
Curls Blissful Lengths Liquid Vitamins - 0.5 tbsp/day, off months from Phytophanere
Hum Red Carpet - 2 pills/day, off months from Phytophanere
Hum Collagen Love - 3 pills/day, off months from Phytophanere
Beautifully Bamboo - 2 pills/day, off months from Phytophanere
Swanson Kyoto Aged Black Garlic - 1 pill/day, off months from Phytophanere
Neo.cell Beauty Infusion (Cranberry Cocktail) - 1 scoop in 8 oz. of water/daily, off months from Phytophanere
Neo.cell Beauty Bursts (Fruit Punch) - 1 chew/daily, off months from Phytophanere
Beautifully Bamboo Tea - 1 to 3 cups/daily, for at least six months

I'll be taking the Phytophanere on its own (along with drinking the BB tea) during the months I take it. Everything else will be mixed up somehow throughout the year.


----------



## Beany (Dec 16, 2016)

I've been taking the Nature's Answer fish oil (orange) for almost a week. It's not terrible, but barleans taste better. Im telling you, those barleans swirls are like dessert lol. This bottle has 96 servings so I'll see what it does and reevaluate after about 3 months.


Winter is finally here and showing it's entire arse. Make sure y'all vitamin d levels stay right.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm still taking my vits.
Will go back to Nature's bounty next year.


----------



## larry3344 (Dec 18, 2016)

still taking my phytocap with multi vitamin...added the garlic pills by kyolic


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 18, 2016)

I just started taking the youtheory collagen today along with my manetabolism. It says you take 6 a day and Im taking 3 in the morning with manetabolism plus and three at night with manetabolism plus again. Yes I take mantebolism twice a day and it has made a HUGE difference in my nails and my health. I also get b12 shots and have done that for 2 weeks and energy has been great. I been taking manetabolism for 2 months now. My hair has been in a sew in during that time as well and I have mad growth. I'll be redoing my hair soon, so Ill let you guys know what kind of growth I have. I think adding the collagen will be a great addition to my vitamin regimen.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 19, 2016)

@shanelallyn30 so you're taking 4 manetabolism vitamins a day?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 19, 2016)

finished a bottle of manetabolism plus. Gonna do two more bottles before I give my Beautifully Bamboo vitamins a shot.

Been drinking my Bamboo tea as well


----------



## Beany (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm considering buying the 8lb bag of collagen from Great Lakes. I mean, gotta be in it to win it. I also need get more MSM and maca.

I haven't been consistent with the fish oil or ground flax seed. I was more consistent with the Barleans (because I loved the taste). This is gonna push me to start making at least one smoothie a day to make sure I get those things in. I'm visiting my family for a couple weeks and will not be taking all of my supplements with me, just BB pills, MSM, maca, collagen, vitamin c powder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2016)

Right now I'm taking for Hair:
Nu Hair (for Women) 30 days before I start back on Phyto
Biotin 10,000 mcgs
Silicia


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 20, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> @shanelallyn30 so you're taking 4 manetabolism vitamins a day?


Yes 2 in the morning and 2 at night. They actually say it's better to take vitamins at night when you sleep because that's when your body is in repair mode. But this has been working great for me.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 20, 2016)

@shanelallyn30 thanks. I may try this because my nails are constantly breaking. Two just broke today. Hopefully I don't break out.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 20, 2016)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> @shanelallyn30 thanks. I may try this because my nails are constantly breaking. Two just broke today. Hopefully I don't break out.


Drink lots of water preferably lemon water cause it helps cleanse out your liver. But I had the worst nails in the world. Always had nubs lol. Now they grow past my fingers. That's a big deal for me. And they don't peel. Thought this wasn't even possible. But clearly theres some vitamin deficiency I have had that these pills are fulfilling.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 22, 2016)

took my manetabolism plus and drank a cup of Beautifully Bamboo tea.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 23, 2016)

Took my drugs for the day. I've been doing well with taking them daily. I just have to think about if I want to continue with the Mantabolism Plus or move on to something else for hair. I need my Vit D because I'm deficient with that plus I'm literally a vampire and don't really get out in the day.


----------



## Beany (Dec 24, 2016)

On vacation and haven't taken my supplements in 2 days. I'm back on it today!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm still in it to win it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2016)

@Beany @larry3344 
I still haven't received my 2nd order of Phyto from Bath Unwind?  I just convo'ed them.


----------



## Beany (Dec 24, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany @larry3344
> I still haven't received my 2nd order of Phyto from Bath Unwind?  I just convo'ed them.




Did you get tracking info?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2016)

Beany said:


> *Did you get tracking info?*


@Beany
It hasn't moved since 11/30.  Remember they gave me & you a date of like 12/18-12/22 or something like that?  

You got yours early, I still haven't received mine.


----------



## Beany (Dec 24, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> It hasn't moved since 11/30.  Remember they gave me & you a date of like 12/18-12/22 or something like that?
> 
> You got yours early, I still haven't received mine.




Right, I was surprised it came so early. Yeah, that's too long without movement. Keep us updated with how they handle it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2016)

@Beany
I got a reply that they are out until 12/28.


----------



## Beany (Dec 24, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> I got a reply that they are out until 12/28.




EXCUSE ME?! they are REALLY taking a break smh


----------



## larry3344 (Dec 24, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair I am sorry to hear that. They should have mentioned it way before,cant believe they left you wondering till the last minute,that is shady.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2016)

@larry3344 @Beany 
The 1st order came promptly w/o delay.  Which made me place a 2nd order.  Great Value.

This order hasn't been updated since 11/28 when it said:  "In route to destination"

I'll see if it comes today.  Hopefully, I'll get a response on 12/28.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 28, 2016)

Popping my pills like I'm suppose to.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Dec 31, 2016)

Pmpomatic said:


> Thanks @Beany for creating the challenge.
> 
> Phytospecific Cap' Energy
> Beautifully Bamboo HSN or HTN Hair Growth vitamins (will alternate)
> ...



Final list of vitamins/supplements 

*HTN Hair Growth vitamins
Beautifully Bamboo tea
Bamboo organic supplement
Chlorella 
Collagen (awaiting arrival)
Maca root
*Beautifully Bamboo HSN vitamins will be an alternative

Extras

+64 oz water daily
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## larry3344 (Jan 1, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @larry3344 @Beany
> The 1st order came promptly w/o delay.  Which made me place a 2nd order.  Great Value.
> 
> This order hasn't been updated since 11/28 when it said:  "In route to destination"
> ...


Any updates?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 1, 2017)

Been taking my vitamins


----------



## rileypak (Jan 1, 2017)

Started my Phytophanere today. Will be getting a cup of BB tea while I condition my hair.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 2, 2017)

*HTN Hair Growth vitamins 
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen (awaiting arrival)
Maca root 
*Beautifully Bamboo HSN vitamins will be an alternative

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week (off Sundays)


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 3, 2017)

HTN Hair Growth vitamins 
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen (awaiting arrival)
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## Daina (Jan 3, 2017)

Trying to get back on track after falling completely off the wagon while I was home 2 weeks for the holidays. Today already I've done the following:

1 cup of BB tea
Morning Supplements of probiotics, Omega 3,6,9, BB vitamins, Chlorella, Spirulina, vitamin D
Afternoon supplements of MSM, vitamin C, Neocell collagen

Still to come evening supplements of BB vitamins, Chlorella, Spirulina, and Omega 3,6,9. Before bed will take final dose of vitamin C and Neocell collagen.

I've also had 80oz of water with another 48 to go to get to 128oz.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2017)

I ran out... I need to get some more soon!


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 3, 2017)

HTN Hair Growth vitamins 
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen 
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 4, 2017)

Took my manetabolism plus, zinc and one Beautifully Bamboo vitamin. Drank a lot of water today too


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 5, 2017)

HTN Hair Growth vitamins 
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen 
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ok I'm back in the mix. NB HSN gummies today!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2017)

Took mine today


----------



## larry3344 (Jan 5, 2017)

I keep taking my phytocap with garlic pills


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 6, 2017)

HTN Hair Growth vitamins 
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen 
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 6, 2017)

Popped my Manetabolism Plus, Vit D, and Iron.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 6, 2017)

Been on top of my Phytophanere this week. Needed a new teapot so I've been slacking on my bamboo tea.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jan 7, 2017)

Been taking my nature bounty vits. I want to incorporate vit D, but in the past I had trouble falling asleep while taking them. Idk if it was from the pills or something unrelated.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2017)

Beautifully Bamboo, collagen, vitamin C, Hyaluronic Acid all in


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 8, 2017)

I took everything on Friday. I took everything yesterday except the Maca root and protein/egg shake since I'm traveling and usually mix those together.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 8, 2017)

Checking in. I have been taking my emergen-c without fail. Mandarin is the best flavor. Im on a break from my omega 3 since on the bottle it recommends not to take it for more than 3 months consecutively. In the meantime ive been upping my fish intake and eating chia seed pudding for breakfast.

I need to get a kettle so I can get back on my bamboo tea.


----------



## TrueSugar (Jan 8, 2017)

took andrew lessman hair skin and nail.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 8, 2017)

First week of Phytophanere done


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 9, 2017)

HTN Hair Growth vitamins 
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen 
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## Beany (Jan 9, 2017)

Sorry for being so absent. I went home for the holidays and really took a break from everything. It was wonderful! I wasn't taking my supplements consistently while I was home, but back to reality.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 9, 2017)

There is a sale on vitamins at Sproat's farmers market. Details posted in What's on sale this month thread by @YvetteWithJoy.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 10, 2017)

HTN Hair Growth vitamins 
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen 
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 11, 2017)

Took everything on the list.


----------



## Beany (Jan 11, 2017)

Bought more MSM and collagen today. I have chlorophyll in the fridge and I hope to use that up soon.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 12, 2017)

HTN Hair Growth vitamins 
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen 
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 12, 2017)

Anyone experience hairgrowth on other parts of their body? What are you doing to combat that?


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 13, 2017)

I took everything except Maca root and protein/egg shake (traveling).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2017)

@larry3344
Bath UnWind ended up refunding my money.  My 2nd order never did arrive.

But.....I am back on Phytophanere & 10,000 mcg Biotin.


----------



## Beany (Jan 13, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @larry3344
> Bath UnWind ended up refunding my money.  My 2nd order never did arrive.
> 
> But.....I am back on Phytophanere & 10,000 mcg Biotin.




Smh. They really dropped the ball with you. My sister ordered from them and got her order ahead of time too.


----------



## larry3344 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for the update @IDareT'sHair I am disappointed. But at the very least they refunded your money.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 14, 2017)

Pmpomatic said:


> I took everything except Maca root and protein/egg shake (traveling).



Repeat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2017)

@Beany @larry3344
I am glad I did get at least x1 set of these.  Such a good deal.

Currently taking them & Biotin.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 15, 2017)

Pmpomatic said:


> I took everything except Maca root and protein/egg shake (traveling).



Repeat.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi! I'd like to join 

I currently take:
Cod Liver Oil
Evening Primrose (for PMS only take 2 week a month)
Vit D 1000IU
Selenium 200mg
Vit B12
Colloidal Silver
Chlorella
Apple Cider Vinegar
Green smoothies
Bamboo tea
Liquid Silica
I finally bit the bullet and will try phytophanere.  ordered 4 mos supply yesterday from sephora bc I was too lazy to drive there 

Funny writing it all down seems like alot, but its not that bad. Most is for health except for silica and bamboo tea for hair and skin.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm in!

Currently taking from Wal-Mart brand:

Gelatin
Spirulina
B-12
Tumeric

I'm currently taking from the Andrew Lessman line of products order off of HSN:

Hair Skin & Nails
Essential 1 (multi-vitamin)

I've just re-ordered from Andrew Lessman:

Maximum Essential Omega 3 Mint
CoEnzyme Q-10
In my cart by Andrew Lessman:

Green Tea EGCG and Cranberry
Pyrroloquinoline Quinone
I want to try:

Moringa Powder
MSM (Andrew Lessman)
Marine Collagen (Andrew Lessman)


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 16, 2017)

HTN Hair Growth vitamins 
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen 
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 16, 2017)

Been taking my manetabolism


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 17, 2017)

HTN Hair Growth vitamins 
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen 
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 17, 2017)

Finished a bottle of manetabolism


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 17, 2017)

Might add vitamin a to my list since I'm trying to keep my adult acne at bay


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 18, 2017)

Pmpomatic said:


> HTN Hair Growth vitamins
> Beautifully Bamboo tea
> Bamboo organic supplement
> Chlorella
> ...



Repeat.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 18, 2017)

so far this week, I've taken everything except make green juice.  I did Sunday, but missed the next two days. Will be back on it tomor.  Also received the phytophanere this evening in the mail.  Will start taking tomor


----------



## Beany (Jan 18, 2017)

Got a lil stomach bug so I didn't take anything today. Hopefully, this bug passes and I can get back on it tomorrow.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 18, 2017)

Took manetabolism plus, zinc and iron


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 19, 2017)

@Beany hope you feel better.

HTN Hair Growth vitamins 
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen 
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 20, 2017)

Took everything.


----------



## Beany (Jan 20, 2017)

I plan to drink heavily this evening/tonight so I probably won't take my evening supplements. Morning ones are done though.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 20, 2017)

Took everything. I'll be traveling by plane to a conference tomorrow. Will not take the Bamboo tea or use eggs in my shake. I pray that water isn't expensive where I'm going.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 21, 2017)

@Beany that's why I like taking all my vits during lunch!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2017)

Going to be adding omega 3 soon. Getting older! Lol or I will be eating more fish. 
Had my vits today. Drinking my water.


----------



## overtherainbow (Jan 21, 2017)

Is it too late to join? Daily I take
B12
Iron
Alive multi Woman's
Nature's Made HSN


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 22, 2017)

I have a whole container of msm that I need to use


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 24, 2017)

Spent money on water, milk, yogurt, and juice so I was able to take everything yesterday and today. Walked 3.5 miles from the conference center as exercise.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 24, 2017)

Broke Open my manetabolism and added it to my shake


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 25, 2017)

still sick but have taken everything except silica, bamboo tea and green juice.  Kinda tired.  Also, one week since starting phytophanere and no issues.  It seems taking biotin alone is the problem.  Mixed in with other stuff, I'm good.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jan 25, 2017)

Got my mani exactly a week ago today. Hope my hair growing like this under my sew in lol


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 26, 2017)

HTN Hair Growth vitamins 
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen 
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2017)

Still taking:
Phy.to Hair V.i.tamins
Collagen
Biotin (10,000 mcg)


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 26, 2017)

Just took my manetabolism plus.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 26, 2017)

pinkness27 said:


> View attachment 386963 Got my mani exactly a week ago today. Hope my hair growing like this under my sew in lol


Nice!  You are making me search up this post looking for what you're taking


----------



## pinkness27 (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm taking nature bountys hair skin and nails @Wenbev I usually stock up at cvs when they have their buy one get one free deal


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 27, 2017)

Took manetabolism plus and iron


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 28, 2017)

Everything except the Maca root for thurs/fri. I traveled briefly out of town to take an exam.


----------



## Beany (Jan 28, 2017)

How's everyone doing with their vitamins? Anyone else notice increased growth,  less shedding, etc?


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 28, 2017)

Beany said:


> How's everyone doing with their vitamins? Anyone else notice increased growth,  less shedding, etc?


So far, the only thing I've noticed is oilier skin since taking ph.ytophanere.  I use r.etin-a which tends to dry out skin and a couple days ago I was thinking maybe the new container of re.tin-a I opened was a dud so I stopped using it for three days.  My skin was even oilier than before in those three days. And the phty.to was the only thing newly added. HOpefully my scalp starts up more oil production than my face is.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 29, 2017)

Beany said:


> How's everyone doing with their vitamins? Anyone else notice increased growth,  less shedding, etc?



Well manetabolism definitely gives me more growth. Does nothing for shedding or the strength of my nails. When I finish this bottle I'm gonna start my Beautifully Bamboo. Gonna also try Hairfinity.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 29, 2017)

Took everything yesterday.



Beany said:


> How's everyone doing with their vitamins? Anyone else notice increased growth,  less shedding, etc?



No changes noticed yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2017)

@Beany
Just lettin' 'em all do what they do.

Still on the same Vit.a.min Regg.ie.  Haven't added anything new.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 30, 2017)

Took everything. I will need more Bamboo tea soon.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jan 31, 2017)

HTN Hair Growth vitamins 
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen 
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## Pmpomatic (Feb 2, 2017)

Took everything x 2 days.


----------



## rileypak (Feb 2, 2017)

Starting Hum Red C.arpet and Neo.cell Beauty Bursts


----------



## NCHairDiva (Feb 2, 2017)

I just started Silica today and I will be trying something else as well. I think I will probably go back to my Hair Skin & Nail gummies. I will be drinking the Bamboo tea again. Ive been off everything for about a month... I'm back on it 100% now!!!! I am really trying to make FULL MBL by June 1, 2017....


----------



## Beany (Feb 5, 2017)

I was rushing and put too much maca in my protein shake. I couldn't even finish it. I'll stick with maca in my coffee.


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 5, 2017)

Still taking the phytospecific capsules...I am almost done 4 months. Fell off on the multivitamin and garlic pills. Will start again.

Kinda wanted to see the phytospecific caps on their own.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 5, 2017)

Beany said:


> I was rushing and put too much maca in my protein shake. I couldn't even finish it. I'll stick with maca in my coffee.



how long have you been taking the maca?  I used to take it but it threw off my monthly cycle.  And I was worried about hormonal issues. Have you noticed any changes in yours?


----------



## Beany (Feb 5, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> how long have you been taking the maca?  I used to take it but it threw off my monthly cycle.  And I was worried about hormonal issues. Have you noticed any changes in yours?



I've been taking it since last spring or summer. I haven't noticed any hormonal issues. My cycle is the same. I take 4g daily.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Feb 5, 2017)

Took everything this weekend.


----------



## Tefnut (Feb 6, 2017)

Trader Joe's discontinued its MSM. Don't know if this already was shared on here. Needless to say, I am disappionted.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Feb 7, 2017)

HTN Hair Growth vitamins  (1 month)
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen  (1 month)
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Feb 7, 2017)

I am currently taking:
B-complex-nature bounty
Iron-source naturals( will not repurchase)
Vit.  D3
Chlorella
daily smoothies

I will also add in new supplements later on in the challenge,most likely during the summer.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Feb 9, 2017)

Took everything Tuesday. I'm traveling for presentation at a medical conference so I only took the following (Weds):

HTN Hair Growth vitamins 
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella  (Switch to pills temporarily)
Collagen 
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 11, 2017)

finished another week of vits.  only thing missing is the veggie juice.  finished the mineral rich a week or so earlier, dont see/feel like anything is missing so I will not reorder that.  Also did 7 days of inversion.
Only thing I'd like to possible add to this health regimen is working out regularly; weight training and yoga.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Feb 12, 2017)

Back to taking everything x 2 days.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 12, 2017)

I still have some manetabolism left but since I just got some twists done I'm gonna switch to Beautifully Bamboo to see what growth I get.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Feb 12, 2017)

I have been under the weather for a few days so I will be back on my reggie tomorrow. I need to make my vit more assessable. Keeping some upstairs and some downstairs. For me this week will be a new begining.... So Im very serious. I will be praying nightly to help me on this journey and all journeys that Im on this week...


----------



## Beany (Feb 15, 2017)

I've also been a bit under the weather. I haven't been taking all my vits. hopefully this little bug passes soon.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 15, 2017)

Took my Beautifully Bamboo


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 15, 2017)

cannot get myself to make the morning veggie juices.  sigh.  Everything else, I've been taking.  One full month since starting phytophanere.  see nail growth and have had to increase shaving.  no diff on my head tho.  colored my hair roughly 6 weeks ago and I'm at a little over the normal half-inch. Sigggghhhh.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Feb 16, 2017)

Im still strong on the gummies and the Silica daily... Ive not noticed any extra growth. Does anyone have any suggestions for Vitamins??? (that doesnt break me out, lol)
Im open to try different variations of vitamins.
 *what are your old faithfuls? (do tell...)


----------



## Beany (Feb 16, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> Im still strong on the gummies and the Silica daily... Ive not noticed any extra growth. Does anyone have any suggestions for Vitamins??? (that doesnt break me out, lol)
> Im open to try different variations of vitamins.
> *what are your old faithfuls? (do tell...)




I highly recommend collagen. As far as HSN vitamins, I liked hair burst. I've just started Phytophaphanere, but it gets great reviews.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Feb 16, 2017)

Beany said:


> I highly recommend collagen. As far as HSN vitamins, I liked hair burst. I've just started Phytophaphanere, but it gets great reviews.



Where do you get your Phytophaphanere??? And also the Collagen?


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 17, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> Where do you get your Phytophaphanere??? And also the Collagen?


I bought mine from se.phora. the twin pack for four months is a better buy than the 30 for 60 day bottle.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 17, 2017)

has anyone tried phyt.o's pht.tocyane scalp treatment? says it promotes growth, restores damage and delays onset of greys.  bathunwind selling way cheaper than seph.ora


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2017)

@Wenbev 
Lemme look that up.  I know I had one of their Scalp Rx's before, but I don't think that was the name of it?

It was like a Pre-Poo Oil that was super tingly and stimulating which you used before washing.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Feb 17, 2017)

Took everything this whole week.

HTN Hair Growth vitamins 
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen 
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 17, 2017)

Still taking only the phyto capenergy  almost done4 month period


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm a little late to the game, but I'm going to jump in! I was taking a hsn vitamin in November, then fell off the wagon. I want to be consistent with this not only for healthy hair, but a healthy body as well.


Beautifully Bamboo supplement daily
Alive! Women's Energy multivitamin daily
Drink a few cups of green tea daily (my favorite is the lemon and jasmine one with chamomile)
Drink 60 oz of water daily
I also like to drink one of the protein drinks like Boost as a snack
Eat more healthy balanced meals
Exercise at least 3x a week


----------



## Beany (Feb 18, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> Where do you get your Phytophaphanere??? And also the Collagen?



I use Great Lakes collagen. You can get it from amazon or their website. Bath and unwind sells phyto.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Wenbev
> Lemme look that up.  I know I had one of their Scalp Rx's before, but I don't think that was the name of it?
> 
> It was like a Pre-Poo Oil that was super tingly and stimulating which you used before washing.


Ms @IDareT'sHair I found the prepoo one, its called phytopolleine.  That looks good too. They have a light colored one and I did just see a dark bottle but it seems they are promoting that for men. I dunno.  The base of the lighter one is corn germ oil. Never heard of that oil, but I'm interested. and there are essential oils, which is right up my alley because I love me some EOs!
The one I mentioned is a serum that goes on towel dried hair.  Now I think I want both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> *I found the prepoo one, its called phytopolleine. * That looks good too. They have a light colored one and I did just see a dark bottle but it seems they are promoting that for men. I dunno.  The base of the lighter one is corn germ oil. Never heard of that oil, but I'm interested. and there are essential oils, which is right up my alley because I love me some EOs!
> The one I mentioned is a serum that goes on towel dried hair.  Now I think I want both.


@Wenbev
Yep!  That's it.

It's a tiny bottle but it lasted 4-eva'.  I got it on the cheap when P.hyto had a Friends & Family Sale.

I wish I would have bought several bottles.  Even as heavy-handed as I am, it only takes a few drops and I had it a long, long time.

Really Good Product.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Wenbev
> Yep!  That's it.
> 
> It's a tiny bottle but it lasted 4-eva'.  I got it on the cheap when P.hyto had a Friends & Family Sale.
> ...



it has been bought! I cannot help myself LOL  That and the serum, a 24 pack of it at bathunwind waay cheaper than seph hopefully it doesnt take too long to arrive.  nevermind its going to take a month.  but its ok bc I saved 10% when I found a code


----------



## DiamondAura (Feb 18, 2017)

I'd like to join the challenge. I am taking a lot of things for my hair, skin, and health....But here's a few I can remember

-Maca Powder
-Collagen
-Water/ Lemon water
-Bamboo tea
-Gelatin
-MSM
-Raw eggs
-Prenatals (not taking yet, will soon)


Attached pics are my starting point. Very careless, not taking care of my hair/health at all, no scalp or hair care. just took it out of braids. About a year of growth from being bald


----------



## immy (Feb 18, 2017)

A year of growth? A year??? Ok, where are them raw eggs  I kid I kid, thats one hella growth. Why do you tae gelatin and collagen? I thought they were supposed to be the same thing. Also, what brands and how much do you take?


----------



## DiamondAura (Feb 18, 2017)

immy said:


> A year of growth? A year??? Ok, where are them raw eggs  I kid I kid, thats one hella growth. Why do you tae gelatin and collagen? I thought they were supposed to be the same thing. Also, what brands and how much do you take?


Lol thanks  I started all this after those pics lol.

 I wasn't 100% sure gelatin and collagen were the same thing after I read some articles, so I'm taking both to be sure.

I'm taking NOW foods Beef Gelatin and Marine Collagen Peptide Powder off Amazon. Im not taking the beef gelatin yet, it should arrive Sunday, but I take one scoop of Marine Collagen daily.


----------



## immy (Feb 18, 2017)

Okay, thank you. Cant wait to your hair at the end of the challenge!


----------



## DiamondAura (Feb 18, 2017)

immy said:


> Okay, thank you. Cant wait to your hair at the end of the challenge!


Can't wait to see your hair!


----------



## WeirdoBeauty (Feb 18, 2017)

I have been  a little off my vitamin game this past week. Will do better this upcoming week.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 19, 2017)

Took my Beautifully bamboo


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 19, 2017)

found out I'm vit D deficient even though I take it.  My doc is recommending 5000 IUs daily of D3. I've been taking 1000 IUs of D3 along with a little extra in the cod liver oil. 
I did some reading and found out that vit D deficiency slows hair growth exponentially.  So everything I'm taking is basically negated. Sigh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> found out I'm vit D deficient even though I take it.  *My doc is recommending 5000 IUs daily of D3.* I've been taking 1000 IUs of D3 along with a little extra in the cod liver oil.
> I did some reading and found out that vit D deficiency slows hair growth exponentially.  So everything I'm taking is basically negated. Sigh.


@Wenbev
Most blacks are. 

I take 5,000 IU's of D3 daily.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 19, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Wenbev
> Most black are.
> 
> LOL I take 5,000 IU's of D3 daily.


I never used to be tho.  I live in Vegas and I'm always outside...anyhoo, I'm going to finish my bottle of 1000s by taking 5/day and then purchase the 5000s on vit.acost


----------



## Pmpomatic (Feb 20, 2017)

Took everything this weekend except Maca root and protein/egg shake on  Saturday due to travel. Repurchased the following

Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 20, 2017)

Too bad alcohol isnt a hair growth aid, I would have grown three years worth with what I drank this weekend...


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2017)

Took mine today plus I bought a few vitamins that I need including garlic, evening primrose and gingko.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 21, 2017)

My Beautifully Bamboo pills arrived today. I'm very pleased with the quick shipping. I think I might order the tea too since I'm a big tea drinker.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2017)

AriellePatrice said:


> My Beautifully Bamboo pills arrived today. I'm very pleased with the quick shipping. I think I might order the tea too since I'm a big tea drinker.


 That @n_vizion is really quick with her shipping. She don't play!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 21, 2017)

Took my Beautifully Bamboo today


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2017)

Took mine today too.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Feb 21, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished up:
> x4 months of Phyto Specific Cap 'Energy
> *will use Nu-Hair & 10,000 mcg of Biotin for 30 Days*
> 
> ...



Hello, why the 30 day break? is it to give the body a break??


----------



## KenyafromCT (Feb 21, 2017)

I just found this thread..I take-

50,000 IU Vitamin D3 once/week
6,000 IU 6 days/week
Iron 325 mg every day
B12 1000mg/every day
B-Complex 1/day
Nature's Bounty HSN 3 caps/day
Spring Valley Prenatal vitamin 1/day
Magnesium 400mg 1/day
Probiotics 2 caps/day

I've been taking Vitamin D since last summer for another health issue.

All others since December.

What are MSM & Bamboo tea for?? should I add them to my routine?


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 22, 2017)

Almost finished taking cap energy. Honestly did not nitice and ive taken for over 4 months.


----------



## Beany (Feb 22, 2017)

Kenya Yopp said:


> I just found this thread..I take-
> 
> 50,000 IU Vitamin D3 once/week
> 6,000 IU 6 days/week
> ...




MSM is supposed to extend the growing phase of the hair cycle. Some people also report looser/softer new growth (I have not experienced this).


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 22, 2017)

Took Beautifully Bamboo today


----------



## KenyafromCT (Feb 22, 2017)

Beany said:


> MSM is supposed to extend the growing phase of the hair cycle. Some people also report looser/softer new growth (I have not experienced this).




Thanks so much for your reply!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2017)

Kenya Yopp said:


> *Hello, why the 30 day break? is it to give the body a break??*


@Kenya Yopp
Following the Directions.


----------



## Beany (Feb 23, 2017)

I really need to get on my green smoothies. Here's an article from http://www.bbc.com/news/health-39057146 about getting more fruits and veggies.

*Fruit and veg: For a longer life eat 10-a-day*


Eating loads of fruit and vegetables - 10 portions a day - may give us longer lives, say researchers.

The study, by Imperial College London, calculated such eating habits could prevent 7.8 million premature deaths each year.

The team also identified specific fruit and veg that reduced the risk of cancer and heart disease.

The analysis showed even small amounts had a health boon, but more is even better.

A portion counts as 80g (3oz) of fruit or veg - the equivalent of a small banana, a pear or three heaped tablespoons of spinach or peas.

What counts as five-a-day?

The conclusions were made by pooling data on 95 separate studies, involving two million people's eating habits.

Lower risks of cancer were linked to eating:


green veg (eg spinach)
yellow veg (eg peppers)
cruciferous vegetables (eg cauliflower).
Lower risks of heart disease and strokes were linked to eating:


apples
pears
citrus fruits
salads
green leafy vegetables (eg lettuce)
cruciferous veg






Harriet Micallef, from Chippenham, says she often manages eight to 10 portions a day and has multiple portions of spinach every day.

She told the BBC: "I have a lot, I don't ever have a meal without veg or salad so eight to 10 portions is a regular thing."

She starts her day with a veg-packed omelette containing spinach and sometimes avocado or tomatoes.

Harriet's salad-based lunch is also packed with a mix of veg and her evening meals tend to be stir fries or stews.

Snacks during the day include blended fruit smoothies or peppers dipped in hummus.

She added: "It's definitely healthy, if you've got loads of colours on your plate then you're pretty much okay."

The results, published in the International Journal of Epidemiology, also assessed the risk of dying before your time.

Compared with eating no fruit or veg a day, it showed:


*200g cut the risk of cardiovascular disease by 13% while 800g cut the risk by 28%*
*200g cut the risk of cancer by 4%, while 800g cut the risk by 13%*
*200g cut the risk of a premature death by 15%, while 800g cut the risk by 31%*






Image copyrightTHINKSTOCK
The researchers do not know if eating even more fruit and veg would have even greater health benefits as there is little evidence out there to review.

Dr Dagfinn Aune, one of the researchers, said: "Fruit and vegetables have been shown to reduce cholesterol levels, blood pressure, and to boost the health of our blood vessels and immune system.

"This may be due to the complex network of nutrients they hold.

"For instance, they contain many antioxidants, which may reduce DNA damage and lead to a reduction in cancer risk."

However, many people struggle to even eat the five a day (400g) recommended by the World Health Organization.

In the UK, only about one in three people eats enough.

Harriet, who started cooking family meals at the age of 12, thinks more should be done to get children eating more.

"I think it comes from schooling and the traditional British meat and two veg.

"I think if you teach children to always have something green on their plate in addition then they'll naturally start having more.

"There's just so many different veg that people don't have like bean sprouts and chard."

Dr Aune said the findings did not mean the five-a-day message needed to change.

He told the BBC: "There are many different considerations if changing policy, it's not just the health effects - is it feasible?

"But our findings are quite clear in that they do support five a day, but there are even some further benefits for higher intakes."


Five-a-day advice 'unrealistic' says new GPs' head
Take the test: are you getting five-a-day?
Dr Alison Tedstone, chief nutritionist at Public Health England, said: "The five-a-day target is the foundation of a healthy balanced diet and is an achievable way to help prevent a number of diseases.

"Whilst consuming more than five portions of fruit and vegetables a day may be desirable... adding pressure to consume more fruit and vegetables creates an unrealistic expectation."

Not all of the 95 studies that were analysed fully accounted for other aspects of lifestyle, such as exercise levels, that could also play a role in prolonging lives.

However, Dr Aune said the conclusions were "quite robust".


----------



## KenyafromCT (Feb 23, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Kenya Yopp
> Following the Directions.



Ahhh ok! Gotcha!


----------



## KenyafromCT (Feb 23, 2017)

Beany said:


> I really need to get on my green smoothies. Here's an article from http://www.bbc.com/news/health-39057146 about getting more fruits and veggies.
> 
> Wow
> 
> ...



Wow! great article  thanks for sharing! I'm going to attempt to eat 8-10 veggies/day!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 23, 2017)

took my beautifully bamboo


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 23, 2017)

Did anyone notice an increase in shedding when they first started their vitamin regimen? I feel like the past couple days I've been shedding way more than usual. I've been taking a multivitamin daily (started that a week ago) and two days ago I started taking the Beautifully Bamboo pills. I've been exercising this week along with drinking more water (not as much as I should, but I'm working on it) my diet is pretty much the same, but I've been healthier lunches.

I'm going to try a coffee rinse this weekend and see if that helps...


----------



## KenyafromCT (Feb 23, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> found out I'm vit D deficient even though I take it.  My doc is recommending 5000 IUs daily of D3. I've been taking 1000 IUs of D3 along with a little extra in the cod liver oil.
> I did some reading and found out that vit D deficiency slows hair growth exponentially.  So everything I'm taking is basically negated. Sigh.




I began taking high doses of Vitamin D3 last fall...I have fibroids and read a study that fibroids and low Vitamin D3 have a close bond. I take 50,000 iu once/week and 6,000IU the other 6 days. I noticed that my hair was growing and my blanket thickness was returning. I recently read that low iron can contribute to thin/breaking hair...so I started taking 325mg every day along with my HSN & prenatal Vit. p


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 23, 2017)

my vit D deficiency is based on my thyroid, I found out after speaking to my dr again. She said people who have autoimmune diseases have vit d deficiencies.  Fibroids are an autoimmune disease. 
Are you taking the high doses of vit d under drs orders or going "rouge" aka on your own?  
Thicker and longer hair from just rebalancing my vit d as well as the bonus from the hair vits would be great.


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 26, 2017)

Completed my 6 month stint with Phytocap energy. I am taking a 30 day break and started taking tricovel with msm (1000mg) and biotin (5000mcg) daily.

After my 30 days are over I will go back to to phytocap energy and finish the last two months I have left.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Feb 26, 2017)

Took everything for the past week. I'm currently traveling so no Bamboo tea, Maca root or protein/egg shake until I return tomorrow.


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 27, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> Completed my 6 month stint with Phytocap energy. I am taking a 30 day break and started taking tricovel with msm (1000mg) and biotin (5000mcg) daily.
> 
> After my 30 days are over I will go back to to phytocap energy and finish the last two months I have left.



So I am due to start my Phyto vitamin regime tomorrow, but went with Phytophanere. I am tempted to buy Cap'Energy to compare. 

I ordered a 4-month supply of the Phytophanere. Can't wait!


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rastafarai said:


> So I am due to start my Phyto vitamin regime tomorrow, but went with Phytophanere. I am tempted to buy Cap'Energy to compare.
> 
> I ordered a 4-month supply of the Phytophanere. Can't wait!


Honestly...i am not impressed by phytocap...once done i am not rebuying. I cant wait to try phytophanere.


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 27, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> Honestly...i am not impressed by phytocap...once done i am not rebuying. I cant wait to try phytophanere.



Yeah, I was looking at them ingedients and it was seriously lacking when compared to the ingredients in Phytophanere.

I was only tempted because of your hair pic (gorgeous and thick!) and other reviews on here. I may try and get the Cap on a Sephora sale.


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rastafarai said:


> Yeah, I was looking at them ingedients and it was seriously lacking when compared to the ingredients in Phytophanere.
> 
> I was only tempted because of your hair pic (gorgeous and thick!) and other reviews on here. I may try and get the Cap on a Sephora sale.



Try bathunwind.com first they have it for a lot cheaper. Free shipping to us & canada.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 27, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> Try bathunwind.com first they have it for a lot cheaper. Free shipping to us & canada.


That's my new go to for beauty supplies.  I always check there first and decide if its cheaper and if I want to wait a bit for the delivery.  Moroccanoi.l is cheaper and bigger sizes there too.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 28, 2017)

Just added Nzuri liquid vitamins to my regimen.  Will be on my one month hiatus from Phyto cap energy in two days.  If I like the Nzuri I will keep it for 90 days and then re-evaluate.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 28, 2017)

Took my Beautifully Bamboo


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Mar 1, 2017)

Staying on track with my vitamin/supplements, I worked out 3 days last week, and I plan on working out this week. I'm drinking more water than I was previously, but I still want the increase my amount.


----------



## reallynow (Mar 1, 2017)

Did anyone experience breakouts when they first started their regimen? If so, how long did it take for your skin to "normalize"? Especially those supplements with a lot of biotin and/or MSM or those stand alone supplements.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Mar 2, 2017)

I've been taking everything since Monday.

HTN Hair Growth vitamins  (2 months)
Beautifully Bamboo tea 
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen  (2 months)
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## Beany (Mar 4, 2017)

@Wenbev are you taking a liquid vit d? I prefer liquid vitamins over pills. I think they absorb better.

I was reminded of this because I'm almost out of my calcium/magnesium/vit d supplement.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 4, 2017)

Beany said:


> @Wenbev are you taking a liquid vit d? I prefer liquid vitamins over pills. I think they absorb better.
> 
> I was reminded of this because I'm almost out of my calcium/magnesium/vit d supplement.


I am taking capsule form, I think I may try the liquid form the next time around.  That is a good point.  I take zinc and silica in a liquid form which also helps to keep up my water intake too.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 5, 2017)

I think Beautifully Bamboo might be the first vitamin to finally give me stronger nails. It's been two weeks since I got my nails done and they haven't broken yet


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 5, 2017)

I take my vitamins as best as i can currently i just started taking back my 10,000mg Biotin, consistent with manetabolism and Omega 3. right now i'm mot popping a lot. I also take MSM 2 full tsp and beauty fusion powder.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Mar 6, 2017)

Still taking everything as planned.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Mar 6, 2017)

Current Taking:

Nature Made Adult Gummies Multi For Her Plus Omega-3s
Walgreen's High Potency Iron Pills 65 mg
Nature's Bounty Zinc Pills 65 mg

I'm also trying to drink at least 60 ounces of water a day. No animal milk, soda or juice at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2017)

Finished Up:
4 months of Phytophanere.  

Will use Beautifully Bamboo & 10,000 mcgs of Biotin for the next 30 days.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 7, 2017)

going strong with everything except juicing.  Need to get on it. 
Received my order from bathun.wind. Phytocya.ne leave in scalp treatment and phytop.olleine prepoo scalp treatment.  Only took two weeks to arrive from across the pond. Going to use the prepoo tonight since I'm getting color and a blowout tomor evening.  Going forward, will use the prepoo the night before a wash and the other treatment 2x a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> going strong with everything except juicing.  Need to get on it.
> Received my order from bathun.wind. Phytocya.ne leave in scalp treatment and *phytop.olleine prepoo scalp treatment.*  Only took two weeks to arrive from across the pond. Going to use the prepoo tonight since I'm getting color and a blowout tomor evening.  Going forward, will use the prepoo the night before a wash and the other treatment 2x a week.


@Wenbev
You make me wanna buy this again.  It's a tiny bottle but very powerful.  

You also got me looking at the Ampoules.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 8, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Wenbev
> You make me wanna buy this again.  It's a tiny bottle but very powerful.
> 
> You also got me looking at the Ampoules.


@IDareT'sHair Get it! Buy it! which are the ampoules? the phytocyane? there's a duo and special price.

The pytop.olleine is strong smelling no lie, but its use is just before a wash.  I'll wait a couple days before starting the phytocyane since I colored my hair.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 13, 2017)

just about done with my first bottle of beatifully bamboo. so far so good. i didn't do a length check before i started taking them. but i'll do once when i start my second bottle to see how much growth i get. i have noticed that my nails aren't breaking as often though so that's a big plus for me.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Mar 14, 2017)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> just about done with my first bottle of beatifully bamboo. so far so good. i didn't do a length check before i started taking them. but i'll do once when i start my second bottle to see how much growth i get. i have noticed that my nails aren't breaking as often though so that's a big plus for me.


I think I may order these and do a 3 month trial of them.... Ive just been so busy and everything keeps falling by the waist side. (Except for my hair ) Im currently remodeling my kitchen and I have a old friend of the family living in my house and my life is turned upside down. I need to find a way to get ahead of everything so I can get back to doing me...


----------



## Pmpomatic (Mar 15, 2017)

On repeat since last update.

HTN Hair Growth vitamins  (2 months)
Beautifully Bamboo tea  (1 year)
Bamboo organic supplement 
Chlorella 
Collagen  (2 months)
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## Beany (Mar 19, 2017)

Bumping!

How's everyone doing with their supplement reggie? 

I've been slacking on the weekends, other than that doing pretty well. 

Tomorrow's the first day of spring. 
Anybody switching/adding anything to their reggie?

Right now, I'm coasting. I'll consider lowering my dosage of fish oil and vit d in the summer...maybe.


----------



## larry3344 (Mar 19, 2017)

Still doing my Tricovel 1x/day 
1-1000mg MSM/day 
1-5000mcg Biotin/day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2017)

Still on my 30 day Beautifully Bamboo & 10,000 mcg Biotin.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Mar 20, 2017)

Still keeping up with everything. I ordered a lot of herbs from Mountain Rose to make another tea I will drink in addition to bamboo tea. That will be arriving today. I'm also thinking about ordering the new protein powder from Beautifully Bamboo but she hasn't responded to my questions yet.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Mar 20, 2017)

I ordered my second bottle of Beautifully Bamboo today.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 20, 2017)

took my beautifully bamboo for the day


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 20, 2017)

Been religiously taking my Phyto Phytophanere for 3 weeks and counting.

My hair has been growing like weeds everywhere else...

Perhaps the hair on my crown is growing too, but still no noticeable change since I am protective styling. Better, and more smoother and stronger nails, though.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 21, 2017)

finished the first bottle of phytophan.ere (2 mo supply)  So far, cannot call it a miracle in a bottle.  no diff to hair yet. nails are awesome, body hair cray.  i think I'll see the results after the second bottle as I am eating cleaner than I was when I first started.

Removed codliver oil and gave up trying to make green juice but still taking:
liquid silica - three dropperfuls in a bottle of water
liquid zinc- three dropperfuls in a bottle of water
chlorella 10 tabs or more, whatever to keep me "green" lol
vit D3 - 5000 IUs
selenium 200mg
phytophanere 2 caps
B12 1000mg
added topically
a phyto pre poo cant remember the name
a phyto serum 2x/week


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2017)

@Rastafarai @Wenbev
I had far better results personally with Phytophanere after taking for 1 full year than I did with Viviscal and PhytoSpecific Cap 'Energy after taking 1 full year.

So, perhaps whatever was in the Phytophanere, my body was lacking.

While Viviscal was good, for me, Phyto outperformed it.

I took:
Viviscal 2014
Phytophanere 2015
PhytoSpecific Cap 'Energy 2016
Phytophanere 2017


----------



## JessieLeleB (Mar 21, 2017)

Morning ladies! Joining this challenge!

Has of the beginning of this month I have started to research vitamin for BC in Dec, this my 1st transition and 2nd time going natural... last perm Dec '15 so I'm hoping to be APL by Dec... touching SL I guess bc if the mixed hair...

So I've started:
Chlorella 600mg- 3 tabs
Spirulina 1000mg- 2 tabs
Beautifully Bamboo- 1 caps then add to 2 next week
Collagen 12g- 2 scoops

I'm working my stomach up on the Chlorella and Spirulina to not have any side effects...

Will be looking to add more vitamins in the oncoming weeks maybe Phyto and some others based on my budget...

Happy Growing!!!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 21, 2017)

took my beautifully bamboo for the day.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm taking some Walgreens brand hair gummies. Being cheap. Hope they work.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Mar 22, 2017)

Pmpomatic said:


> On repeat since last update.
> 
> HTN Hair Growth vitamins  (2 months)
> Beautifully Bamboo tea  (1 year)
> ...



Lol @ bid...you must be a nurse/doctor!!! No one uses that unless you've had the great pleasure of cathterizing someone!!


----------



## KenyafromCT (Mar 22, 2017)

Has anyone used IT WORKS vitamins? And Bamboo Tea, what does it do? Where can I find it?


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 22, 2017)

JessieLeleB said:


> Morning ladies! Joining this challenge!
> 
> Has of the beginning of this month I have started to research vitamin for BC in Dec, this my 1st transition and 2nd time going natural... last perm Dec '15 so I'm hoping to be APL by Dec... touching SL I guess bc if the mixed hair...
> 
> ...


That sounds like a lot of chlorella...what brand are you using?


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 22, 2017)

KenyafromCT said:


> Has anyone used IT WORKS vitamins? And Bamboo Tea, what does it do? Where can I find it?


 
in regards to the bamboo tea, you can find it in most healthfood stores. the popular brand peeps are using is beautifully bamboo.  There is a website and she also sells on a.mazon.  There is a pill version as well as the tea.  It has a very high content of silica and can greatly benefit hair, skin and nails. 
I have used the tea from different brands as well as the BB.  The flavor is very natural, maybe slightly grassy.  Can drink hot or cold, with or without sweeteners. 
Personally, while I have received results from the teas, I prefer taking liquid concentrate silica. HTH


----------



## JessieLeleB (Mar 22, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> That sounds like a lot of chlorella...what brand are you using?



NATURAL SOURCE, the bottle says take 10 tablets a days of 200mg which would be 2000mg a day but I'm only going to 800mg bc I'm using Spirulina also... based on reading ppl have green stools on the right dose, I'm not yet lol.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Mar 23, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> in regards to the bamboo tea, you can find it in most healthfood stores. the popular brand peeps are using is beautifully bamboo.  There is a website and she also sells on amazon.  There is a pill version as well as the tea.  It has a very high content of silica and can greatly benefit hair, skin and nails.
> I have used the tea from different brands as well as the BB.  The flavor is very natural, maybe slightly grassy.  Can drink hot or cold, with or without sweeteners.
> Personally, while I have received results from the teas, I prefer taking liquid concentrate silica. HTH



Thank you so much for your reply! Which liquid silica do you use? Where do you buy it?


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 23, 2017)

Pmpomatic said:


> On repeat since last update.
> 
> HTN Hair Growth vitamins  (2 months)
> Beautifully Bamboo tea  (1 year)
> ...



I wanna be like you when I grow up


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 23, 2017)

Took my Beautifully Bamboo vitamins


----------



## rileypak (Mar 23, 2017)

Still chugging along with my supplements. Almost done with the Hum Omega supplements. 

Will be back on Phytophanere and will add Hum Super Greens drink supplement in another week.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 24, 2017)

KenyafromCT said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! Which liquid silica do you use? Where do you buy it?



No worries   I use Eidon Ionic Minerals at vit.acost.  They sell a gallon size of the liquid but I use the liquid concentrate.  three dropper-fulls in a bottle of water daily.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Mar 24, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> No worries   I use Eidon Ionic Minerals at vit.acost.  They sell a gallon size of the liquid but I use the liquid concentrate.  three dropper-fulls in a bottle of water daily.




Thanks so much!!! Hugs!


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 24, 2017)

JessieLeleB said:


> NATURAL SOURCE, the bottle says take 10 tablets a days of 200mg which would be 2000mg a day but I'm only going to 800mg bc I'm using Spirulina also... based on reading ppl have green stools on the right dose, I'm not yet lol.


Do you mean Source Naturals with the waves art on the label? the 4 tabs you're on is a good starting point. I'd add an extra tab at the beginning of the week until you get to 10 which will decrease the likelihood of heavy detox symptoms. You'd can still do the spiru alongside, also increasing incrementally until you hit the serving size.  I've found you don't really get the full benefits for your body if you dont hit that serving size.
Yea lol it will take a while to go green. especially depending on your diet. Make sure you drink a full glass/bottle of water when you take it as it will wreak havoc on your gut if you don't.   Ask me anytime about chlorella. Been taking it for years.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Mar 27, 2017)

On repeat since last update. Didn't take tea, protein/egg shake or Maca root on my 1 day trip to Boston last week. I need to pick up a bottle of HTN vitamins tomorrow. The herbal tea contains 12 herbs I bought online.

HTN Hair Growth vitamins  (3 months)
Beautifully Bamboo tea (1 year) / herbal tea 
Chlorella  
Collagen  ( 3 months)
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Beautifully Bamboo Silica +Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 30, 2017)

Been consistent with my Beautifully Bamboo vitamins. Halfway done with my second bottle


----------



## larry3344 (Apr 1, 2017)

I have now switched to taking  5000mcg biotin, msm 1000 mg and 2 phytocap energy pills. I am done with the tricovel.

Dream Reggie (Not there yet):
Liquid Multitamin
64 oz  water daily
3000mg of msm daily
5000mcg biotin
(insert) Hair Skin Nails Vitamin
Silica
Green protein shakes (Schinoussa SEA VEG)
Flax seed oil 1tsp/daily
Collagen/Gelatin 14mg daily


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2017)

I have x2 days left on Beautifully Bamboo (30 days) and will be returning to Phytophanere for another x4 months.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 3, 2017)

thinking of taking nature's bounty HSN during my 1 mo off from phytophanere


----------



## Beany (Apr 5, 2017)

Mixing collagen powder in grapefruit juice cut down on a little bit of the bitterness. I might start mixing the collagen with msm in grapefruit juice.


----------



## Beany (Apr 15, 2017)

For those who are taking hylaraunic acid internally, can you describe any changes to your skin (softer, less smile lines, etc.)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2017)

@Beany
When I was taking it, I noticed firmer, smoother skin.  Brighter & Clearer if that makes sense.

Loved it when I was taking it, but ran out and never repurchased.  I think I took about 3 bottles.  I was buying the Neo-Cell Brand. 

At the time, I was also taking Collagen and felt I didn't need them both.

But I'd definitely reup on Hyaluronic Acid.


----------



## Beany (Apr 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> When I was taking it, I noticed firmer, smoother skin.  Brighter & Clearer if that makes sense.
> 
> Loved it when I was taking it, but ran out and never repurchased.  I think I took about 3 bottles.  I was buying the Neo-Cell Brand.
> ...




Thanks Ms. T! I think I'm gonna add this to my reggie soon.


----------



## Beany (Apr 15, 2017)

Ladies (and gentlemen? Idk) If you have a hard time taking pills, I suggest the phytophanere vitamins. They are so tiny.


----------



## ilong (Apr 15, 2017)

Pmpomatic said:


> On repeat since last update.
> 
> HTN Hair Growth vitamins  (2 months)
> Beautifully Bamboo tea  (1 year)
> ...





KenyafromCT said:


> Lol @ bid...you must be a nurse/doctor!!! No one uses that unless you've had the great pleasure of cathterizing someone!!


While attending college, I was a pharmaceutical tech/ supervisor.  I remember the D, BID, etc.  shorthand  <lol>. thank goodness I missed the catheterization experience.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2017)

Beany said:


> *Thanks Ms. T! I think I'm gonna add this to my reggie soon.*


@Beany
Loved the results - but couldn't decide whether I needed both HA and Collagen? 

And I was also using Collagen for joint support so I stuck with that.  But I got nothing but love for HA.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2017)

@Beany
I agree about Phytophanere being so tiny.  

At least if you drop one, the color makes it easy to find.


----------



## ilong (Apr 15, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> That sounds like a lot of chlorella...what brand are you using?



That's just under 2 grams.   Recommended dosage for healthy living is 3-9 grams.   If I've been off chlorella for 2-3 months, I start back with 3 gr.  and work my way back up to 9.   I do the same with Spirulina. 


This is an extremely well written, comprehensive article on chlorella.  It captures and summarizes most of the information I've read about chlorella over the years.


Sorry didn't mean to hijack thread.


----------



## ilong (Apr 15, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> Do you mean Source Naturals with the waves art on the label? the 4 tabs you're on is a good starting point. I'd add an extra tab at the beginning of the week until you get to 10 which will decrease the likelihood of heavy detox symptoms. You'd can still do the spiru alongside, also increasing incrementally until you hit the serving size.  I've found you don't really get the full benefits for your body if you dont hit that serving size.
> Yea lol it will take a while to go green. especially depending on your diet. Make sure you drink a full glass/bottle of water when you take it as it will wreak havoc on your gut if you don't.   Ask me anytime about chlorella. Been taking it for years.


@JessieLeleB  -  Wenbev is right on about the Chlorella.   There are several threads on Chlorella.   Here is one of the more popular links.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 15, 2017)

Been taking my Beautifully Bamboo. Skin has remained clear. Nails don't break as often. Not sure if it's giving me the growth I got from Mielle Organics or Manetabolism


----------



## ilong (Apr 15, 2017)

@Beany - which Great Lakes Gelatin do you take?  Is it in red or green canister?   I purchased some gelatin last year - but not really sure about taking it as it's a PROCESS to repair.  I know Gelatin is excellent for your nails and hair, so I really have been thinking about adding it to my regimen.  If I do I will reduce my chlorella intake, as it's high in protein also.   Spirulina, although high in protein also,  dosage won't change.


----------



## Beany (Apr 15, 2017)

ilong said:


> @Beany - which Great Lakes Gelatin do you take?  Is it in red or green canister?   I purchased some gelatin last year - but not really sure about taking it as it's a PROCESS to repair.  I know Gelatin is excellent for your nails and hair, so I really have been thinking about adding it to my regimen.  If I do I will reduce my chlorella intake, as it's high in protein also.   Spirulina, although high in protein also,  dosage won't change.




I started with the red, but I use the green one now because it's more convenient  (green can be used with hot or cold liquids).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2017)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Been taking my Beautifully Bamboo. Skin has remained clear. Nails don't break as often. *Not sure if it's giving me the growth I got from Mielle Organics* or Manetabolism


@NaturallyBri87
So you were getting good results from these?  

Making a mental note of this for something to off-set Phyto during the 30 day break.


----------



## ilong (Apr 15, 2017)

Beany said:


> Mixing collagen powder in grapefruit juice cut down on a little bit of the bitterness. I might start mixing the collagen with msm in grapefruit juice.


When I take MSM I take it with lemonade.  <lol>   It makes it much easier to drink.   I tried it with OJ and also with papaya juice -


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2017)

Thankfully, my Collagen was in Pill Form.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyBri87
> So you were getting good results from these?
> 
> Making a mental note of this for something to off-set Phyto during the 30 day break.



Yeah I was definitely getting hair growth results with manetabolism and Mielle. My nails are doing better with the Beautifully Bamboo tho...just not as much hair growth


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2017)

You weren't taking Mane & Mielle together or were you?


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Loved the results - but couldn't decide whether I needed both HA and Collagen?
> 
> And I was also using Collagen for joint support so I stuck with that.  But I got nothing but love for HA.


I use HA in my facial products (big SK beauty fan) and the texture of my skin is smoother.  I'd say take both. I've done some research and taking HA internally is good for the joints as well as adding moisture to the body.  Collagen internally helps to minimize the aging experience by mending joints, helps with skin, hair, nails, teeth, and helps to heal or mitigate gut issues, and increases metabolism according to Dr. Axe and several other health "celebrities".  I am cautious about buying the powdered collagen because I don't know the source of the product, how that animal was cared for during its life, and if it was exposed to pesticides, consumed GMO feed or given antibiotics or hormones.  I'd quicker just get bones from the butcher at sprouts or whole paycheck and make broth.



ilong said:


> @JessieLeleB  -  Wenbev is right on about the Chlorella.   There are several threads on Chlorella.   Here is one of the more popular links.


  hi @ilong we were the chlorella chicks


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You weren't taking Mane & Mielle together or were you?



No I wasn't. Mane choice first and then I tried Mielle


----------



## ilong (Apr 15, 2017)

hi @ilong we were the chlorella chicks [/QUOTE]

 Gorgeous  @Wenbev  !    You mean we *ARE* the chlorella chicks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2017)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> *No I wasn't. Mane choice first and then I tried Mielle*


@NaturallyBri87
Thank you.  

I will look at both of these.  Great info.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 16, 2017)

Finished my 2nd bottle of Beautifully Bamboo. One bottle left and then I'm going back to Manetabolism


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2017)

@NaturallyBri87 
So, if you were ranking them you would rank: Mane 1st and Mielle 2nd?


----------



## larry3344 (Apr 16, 2017)

continue to take my  vitamins: 

2 pills of Phytocap Energy 
1- 1000 MG MSM
1- 5000 mcg Biotin 

I took a green smoothie this morning:

Baby Spinach 
ginger
Pineapple
Parsley
Apple 
Celery 
Cucumber (did not use it)

I though I would share. I want to also start drinking drinking warm water with lemon and honey throughout the day w/ occasionally some honey.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Apr 18, 2017)

I didn't see this thread till yesterday! So....I am officially joining today, but I started Sunday.  Actually I started in January back with my whole food supplement but now I am officially paying attention.

I was looking back at some photos and my hair/skin was so much better so I have been racking my brain trying to remember what I was doing. This is why journaling is so important.

Anyhoo,

As of Sunday:  Source of Life Whole Food Liquid Supplement,  Shen Min for Hair, Biotin 10,000mcg, vitamin D and zinc. Almost forgot to add Brewers Yeast, a tablespoon in oj twice a day with meals.

In the past I took Barleans 3.6.9 oil. Nasty and expensive!!!!$$$ BUT that is when I looked the best so...I better budget and down it with some organic oj.

I also used to take Neocell but I wasn't sure it was making a difference. I think I will return to it and maybe gelatin and MSM.  I used to do these as well but fell off.

Consistency is key so we will see!

I want a healthy body PLUS thick, smooth, shiny LONG hair and clear, smooth, glowing skin AND long eyelashes!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyBri87
> So, if you were ranking them you would rank: Mane 1st and Mielle 2nd?


Have you tried the Manetablism yet? I just started last week.


----------



## ilong (Apr 18, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> continue to take my  vitamins:
> 
> * I want to also start drinking drinking warm water with lemon and honey throughout the day w/ occasionally some honey*.



^^^This is MY DRINK (Hot and Cold/No Ice)!!!  40-50% of my water intake is this.    I don't drink it everyday all day due to the citrus in lemon and affect on tooth enamel.


----------



## ilong (Apr 18, 2017)

Reinventing21 said:


> I didn't see this thread till yesterday! So....I am officially joining today, but I started Sunday.  Actually I started in January back with my whole food supplement but now I am officially paying attention.
> 
> I was looking back at some photos and my hair/skin was so much better so I have been racking my brain trying to remember what I was doing. This is why journaling is so important.
> 
> ...


@Reinventing21 - I'm falling back in line and marching to an ol' familiar tune also. 


started taking my supplements again two weeks ago,
returned to RELIGIOUSLY oil pulling daily,
bathing with Kojic Acid soap,
Made a batch of Vitamin C serum this evening, to apply daily
Made a batch of Latic Acid /shea butter/oil blend
Will apply a peel (preferably) tonight or tomorrow, so peeling can be at worst over the weekend.  I hope to get 6-8 peels in before weather gets really hot and sun starts blaring daily.
Applying Retin A daily
Emphasize daily moisturizing, conditioning, oil regimen

I have to incorporate MSM back in my regimen, but I don't want to put my body in shock by re-initializing all aspects simultaneously.  MSM is the truth ... I just wished it tasted better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2017)

@shortdub78
No, I was just asking questions.  I am currently taking Phytophanere.

You take Phyto for 4 months and then off for 30 days.  I was looking for something to "fill-in" during those 30 days.  That's why I was asking.

This last 30 days I took Beautifully Bamboo.  And I picked up a pack of Aphogee Vits for the next 30 days.  

So, I was just looking for some others to implement during that time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shortdub78
> No, I was just asking questions.  I am currently taking Phytophanere.
> 
> You take Phyto for 4 months and then off for 30 days.  I was looking for something to "fill-in" during those 30 days.  That's why I was asking.
> ...


Awe man! I thought I was gonna have a new buddy! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 18, 2017)

ilong said:


> @Reinventing21 - I'm falling back in line and marching to an ol' familiar tune also.
> 
> 
> started taking my supplements again two weeks ago,
> ...


I got some kojic acid soap too!


----------



## ilong (Apr 18, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I got some kojic acid soap too!


@shortdub78  

 Kojic Acid - yet another TRUTH!!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyBri87
> So, if you were ranking them you would rank: Mane 1st and Mielle 2nd?



Mielle then Mane. They both gave me good growth but Mielle gave me growth and less shedding.


----------



## Beany (Apr 18, 2017)

Reinventing21 said:


> I didn't see this thread till yesterday! So....I am officially joining today, but I started Sunday.  Actually I started in January back with my whole food supplement but now I am officially paying attention.
> 
> I was looking back at some photos and my hair/skin was so much better so I have been racking my brain trying to remember what I was doing. This is why journaling is so important.
> 
> ...




Welcome @Reinventing21 !


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 18, 2017)

ilong said:


> @Reinventing21 - I'm falling back in line and marching to an ol' familiar tune also.
> 
> 
> started taking my supplements again two weeks ago,
> ...


Ms @ilong what is this kojic acid soap?  and what kind of peel do you use?   I love me some Reti.n A!! Stocked up when I went to Cabo.  So cheap!! I only use in the fall/winter though.


----------



## larry3344 (Apr 19, 2017)

Is kojic acid soap safe...I am not very trusting of asian skincare when it comes to bleaching.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2017)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> *Mielle then Mane. They both gave me good growth but Mielle gave me growth and less shedding*.


@NaturallyBri87
Thank you Sis.  Good Info.  That helps a lot.


----------



## ilong (Apr 20, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> Ms @ilong what is this kojic acid soap?  and what kind of peel do you use?   I love me some Reti.n A!! Stocked up when I went to Cabo.  So cheap!! I only use in the fall/winter though.


@Wenbev Exfoliating, skin lightening soap.   I use it daily and it's a recommended pre-cursor for doing peels (I do lactic acid peels).  Sorry I started this reply the same day as your post and thought I had sent it.


----------



## ilong (Apr 20, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> Is kojic acid soap safe...I am not very trusting of asian skincare when it comes to bleaching.



@larry3344 -    I understand your reluctance.   The only dissatisfaction I had with a KA soap was a Diane Stalder soap I purchased about 12 years ago from an ebay seller.   I believe it was fake and I didn't see any change/result for the time I used it.  I don't purchase  soaps from eBay anymore.  I transitioned to Likas soap and I still use it from time to time, however I've been using Kojie San for the last several years and have had good results and no issues with it.   But I'm extremely careful with who I purchase it from.  For any seller there is uncertainty as to where they get their product(s)


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 22, 2017)

ilong said:


> @Wenbev Exfoliating, skin lightening soap.   I use it daily and it's a recommended pre-cursor for doing peels (I do lactic acid peels).  Sorry I started this reply the same day as your post and thought I had sent it.


Thanks, it it dramatic lightening? I guess if I were to use it, I'd want it for evening out blemishes.  Probably cheaper than using retin a on my stretch marks.  TBH, I was thinking about going to the dermatologist for a peel on my face and thighs/behind.


----------



## ilong (Apr 22, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> Thanks, it it dramatic lightening? I guess if I were to use it, I'd want it for evening out blemishes.  Probably cheaper than using retin a on my stretch marks.  TBH, I was thinking about going to the dermatologist for a *peel on my* face and thighs/*behind*.




@Wenbev - OK - first I have to do this  at the bolded.     (But I understand.  )
But you know we are hijacking this thread with a discussion on skin care - so let's take it to the skincare forum before @Beany us.       I'll tag  you in the thread which has a lot of posts on Kojic acid soap.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 22, 2017)

Took my Beautifully Bamboo


----------



## Beany (Apr 22, 2017)

ilong said:


> @Wenbev - OK - first I have to do this  at the bolded.     (But I understand.  )
> But you know we are hijacking this thread with a discussion on skin care - so let's take it to the skincare forum before @Beany us.       I'll tag  you in the thread which has a lot of posts on Kojic acid soap.





Yall are fine. It's all love.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 25, 2017)

ilong said:


> @Wenbev - OK - first I have to do this  at the bolded.     (But I understand.  )
> But you know we are hijacking this thread with a discussion on skin care - so let's take it to the skincare forum before @Beany us.       I'll tag  you in the thread which has a lot of posts on Kojic acid soap.


after I read what I wrote again  but its true!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 25, 2017)

took my beautifully bamboo vitamins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2017)

Still on Phytophanere & 10,000 mcg Biotin for Hair


----------



## larry3344 (Apr 25, 2017)

Still taking phytocap  2 caps
5000mcg biotin
1000mg MSM

I will continue taking 1000mg msm until I finish bottle (90 caps). Then I will up my MSM to 2000mg. As for the the phytocap I have 45 days, I will complete the 4 months period with Phytophanere then take another vitamin during the 30 day period.

BTW has anyone tried Belle Mocha/ Relaxed Hair Health's protein powder?


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 25, 2017)

nearing the end of my 4 month phytophanere usage.  Thinking of taking futurebiotics HSN and getting back on cod liver oil during the month off.  I think the next 4 months will really give me hair growth as my toenails, which grow really slow, have been growing out the pedis I do 2x/mo.  For me, after the vits have "filled in the holes" in my body that need help, next are fingernails, then skin, then toenails, the last is always the hair.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Apr 27, 2017)

Still on it. I will be traveling Friday/Saturday so no tea, protein/egg shake or Maca root until late Saturday evening.

HTN Hair Growth vitamins  (4 months)
Beautifully Bamboo tea (1 year) / herbal tea (1 month) 
Chlorella  (1 year)
Collagen  ( 3 months)
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Beautifully Bamboo Silica +Protein/egg shake bid 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## Reinventing21 (Apr 28, 2017)

Checking in!!  I have been doing well since my first post BUT some things have changed as I am establishing my routine so...

In the AM I mix Brewer's Yeast into juice and down my Shen Min and Biotin.

In the PM I mix a hyarulonic acid into juice and down my Thyroid Care.

I am also back to drinking CALM (magnesium/calcium/vita d) for sleeping etc.  I've been incorporating nightly scalp massages too.

Additionally, just started back with smoothies.  Mine for now are simple: flax seed, spinach leaves, oatmeal, unsweetened cashew milk and a splash of juice and/or a dribble of honey. 

I am also back to waking up my body in the morning with a 10 minute walk/ride on my gym machines.   I also do a longer workout in the evening.  

SO FAR SO GOOD!  What's next?  I'd like to get some more 3-6-9 oil.

**BTW Thanks to this thread lol I just got some glycolic/lactic peels that I am going to use this weekend for better toning and to get rid of scarring. I also started back to use up by Retin A and vita E.  Hmmm.... I think that's it for now.


----------



## rileypak (Apr 28, 2017)

Still taking my Phyto!

But I've been terrible about everything else 
I need to put some of them on the nightstand so they are seen.


----------



## so1913 (Apr 28, 2017)

I started with Manetabolism this year and this will be my 3rd month consistently taking it.  I took it for like 6 months last year I think before switching to Mielle for about 3 months, then stopped because honestly I couldn't tell if they were doing anything lol.

I don't measure and maybe that's where I'm going wrong.  To me it doesn't feel like my hair is growing any faster or differently :/  I however do notice a huge difference in my nails which have taken months to stop peeling and breaking.  I am eating better, drinking a lots of water (up to 100+ oz a day), and exercising regularly as part of a fitness challenge going on 5 weeks now, so not sure how those factor in with the vitamins.  

I have about 3 days left on this current bottle of metabolism and think I'm going to step away....I have a bottle of Shedavi Vitamins and Nouritress Vitamins in my stash to try out and thinking of switching to one of them for the month of May to see if I "notice" any results from using them.   I guess I should do some type of measurements first, it just may be my eyes deceiving me as far as the effectiveness of  taking these things.


----------



## ilong (Apr 28, 2017)

Reinventing21 said:


> ...  I am also back to drinking CALM (magnesium/calcium/vita d) for sleeping etc.  I've been incorporating nightly scalp massages too.
> ...
> **BTW *Thanks to this thread lol* *I just got some glycolic/lactic peels that I am going to use this weekend for better toning and to get rid of scarring. I also started back to use up by Retin A and vita E.  Hmmm.... I think that's it for now*.



@Reinventing21 - do a search on Navratna oil (Ayurvedic oil) - it's good hair, scalp massages and sleep.

@bolded^^^  - although Beany was very gracious about our "hijacking" (can't leave @Wenbev  out) the thread - we did back out of this thread and tiptoed into the skin forum.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Apr 29, 2017)

I am thinking about going back to amla and vatika oil (or other ayurvedic oil ) and chlorella powder....


----------



## Rastafarai (Apr 29, 2017)

I am near my 2 month end of taking Phytophanere. I have definitely seen a change in how soft and manageable my hair is. It is not as dry. I usually have to re-moisturize every 2 days. I was stuck at work for 2 days, and as expected didn't have the opportunity to take care of my hair like I normally would. I came home early this morning and noticed my hair. Super soft and supple. My scalp looked well-oiled, too.

As for hair growth, I am usually in twists, and have a lot of shrinkage. I need to use heat to see how much I've retained. I will do so in a few weeks. Overall, I am pleased with the results. I have  2 more months to go.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 29, 2017)

Rastafarai said:


> I am near my 2 month end of taking Phytophanere. I have definitely seen a change in how soft and manageable my hair is. It is not as dry. I usually have to re-moisturize every 2 days. I was stuck at work for 2 days, and as expected didn't have the opportunity to take care of my hair like I normally would. I came home early this morning and noticed my hair. Super soft and supple. My scalp looked well-oiled, too.
> 
> As for hair growth, I am usually in twists, and have a lot of shrinkage. I need to use heat to see how much I've retained. I will do so in a few weeks. Overall, I am pleased with the results. I have  2 more months to go.



I have to pay more attention to my scalp, I know my overall skin is more oily.  OAN, I see in your sig Davines is a staple.  What products do you like?  I've been wanting to try that line for a while now.


----------



## Rastafarai (Apr 29, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> I have to pay more attention to my scalp, I know my overall skin is more oily.  OAN, I see in your sig Davines is a staple.  What products do you like?  I've been wanting to try that line for a while now.



I use the Melu and Oi line. I particular love the Melu Conditioner with lentil seed oil (abundant in amino acids), and the Oi All in One Milk as a leave in. The smell of the Oi is soooooo divine. 

I first heard of the line when my stylist used the Melu conditioner on my hair. Have been hooked since.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Apr 30, 2017)

Adding chlorella and spirulina back into diet!


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 30, 2017)

Reinventing21 said:


> Adding chlorella and spirulina back into diet!


I love chlorella! 



Rastafarai said:


> I use the Melu and Oi line. I particular love the Melu Conditioner with lentil seed oil (abundant in amino acids), and the Oi All in One Milk as a leave in. The smell of the Oi is soooooo divine.
> 
> I first heard of the line when my stylist used the Melu conditioner on my hair. Have been hooked since.


Thanks! There's a mega salon/store in my area that sells Davines...and it peaked my intrest again.  I heard about a couple years ago but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## Reinventing21 (May 1, 2017)

Well I realize I had forgotten over time the super strong TASTE of the spirulina...

Anyhoo, my new green shakes are made with unsweetened cashew milk, spinach leaves, spirulina powder, a crushed chlorella tablet, pure cacao powder and a drizzle of organic honey(well maybe a tiny more than a drizzle cuz that spirulina is STRONG!).


----------



## so1913 (May 1, 2017)

Ok, trying a new vitamin regimine.  Measured the back corners of my hair at 7.5 inches. Will check back in May 30th.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 2, 2017)

Been off a day or two here and there, but I'm taking them today.


----------



## Reinventing21 (May 3, 2017)

Been doing everything like clockwork.

Found some expired msm tablets. Decided to crush and add to hair oil...


----------



## NCHairDiva (May 3, 2017)

Im going to work on a new vitamin regimen. Im somehow at a stand still and need to figure out how to move forward.... any suggestions!


----------



## Reinventing21 (May 4, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> Im going to work on a new vitamin regimen. Im somehow at a stand still and need to figure out how to move forward.... any suggestions!




Start with analyzing your diet?  Maybe you could decide what you are lacking?  Also, what are you trying to achieve?  Faster growth?  Thicker hair?  Healthier scalp?  From you pic, your hair already looks great!


----------



## Beany (May 4, 2017)

Reinventing21 said:


> *Start with analyzing your diet?  Maybe you could decide what you are lacking*?  Also, what are you trying to achieve?  Faster growth?  Thicker hair?  Healthier scalp?  From you pic, your hair already looks great!




This is very helpful of you! Thank you @Reinventing21


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 4, 2017)

took my beautifully bamboo for the day. i have about 20 days left of these vitamins and then i might actually give hairfinity a try before going back to manetabolism


----------



## Reinventing21 (May 5, 2017)

Got some new scalp massagers.  My other one was the metal one with the plastic tips, forgot what it is called, but the part between the metal and the plastic was always snagging my hair.

These two I just got are solid plastic.  The seams on one of the 'fingers' was a little jagged and snagged my hair, but I was able to fix that with a nail file.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 8, 2017)

Took my Beautifully Bamboo


----------



## Pmpomatic (May 8, 2017)

Still on it. 

HTN Hair Growth vitamins  (4 months)
Beautifully Bamboo tea (1 year) / herbal tea (1 month) 
Chlorella  (1 year)
Collagen  ( 4 months)
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid (1 year) 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 9, 2017)

Took my Beautifully Bamboo. Tomorrow I'm gonna start back up adding msm to my orange juice


----------



## larry3344 (May 19, 2017)

I have finished with phytospecific Cap' Energy and I am now embarking with Phytophanere. My verdict:

I was not impressed with the cap energy vitamins, they did not do anything for me. I am now trying the phytophanere, I will use it for 2 months then take 30 day month break.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 21, 2017)

Took out my sew and had a lot less shedding. I think the Beautifully Bamboo is the reason for that. I have about 7 days left and then I'm going back to manetabolism but will continue with the Beautifully Bamboo tea.


----------



## Pmpomatic (May 21, 2017)

Bought another case of water (backup). I need to repurchase some more protein powder, Maca root, and some herbs for tea.


----------



## Ayesha81 (May 21, 2017)

I actually feel better since I stopped taking my vitamins. Even my coworkres have notice a difference in me saying I seem so lively now. And to think I  was taking Alive vitams...lol


----------



## Rastafarai (May 21, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> I have finished with phytospecific Cap' Energy and I am now embarking with Phytophanere. My verdict:
> 
> I was not impressed with the cap energy vitamins, they did not do anything for me. I am now trying the phytophanere, I will use it for 2 months then take 30 day month break.



Thanks for the heads up. I highly recommend Phytophanere. My hair appears thicker, smoother and softer, with less shedding.  Love this stuff!


----------



## Rastafarai (May 21, 2017)

Any thoughts on what vitamins to use on my off month from Phytophanere? I am thinking Viviscal, but welcome any other suggestions.


----------



## Reinventing21 (May 22, 2017)

So.... I have been keeping up with my supplements.  I did pull back a little on the spirulina.  I still add chlorella to my green shakes.  I also have added different protein powders to my shakes so that I am getting about 34 grams or more of protein in the morning. I am still massaging.  I am seeing noticeable results with my hair.  It is definitely growing in faster.  Yea!


----------



## Beany (May 22, 2017)

Reinventing21 said:


> So.... I have been keeping up with my supplements.  I did pull back a little on the spirulina.  I still add chlorella to my green shakes.  I also have added different protein powders to my shakes so that I am getting about 34 grams or more of protein in the morning. I am still massaging.  I am seeing noticeable results with my hair.  It is definitely growing in faster.  Yea!




Woooooooo!!!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 24, 2017)

Took manetabolism today cuz I left my Beautifully Bamboo at work


----------



## larry3344 (May 25, 2017)

Rastafarai said:


> Any thoughts on what vitamins to use on my off month from Phytophanere? I am thinking Viviscal, but welcome any other suggestions.


I plan on going for either viviscal or beautifully bamboo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2017)

Rastafarai said:


> *I am thinking Viviscal, but welcome any other suggestions.*


@Rastafarai
This is good for that 30.

As @larry3344 said, Beautifully Bamboo is another one I use during that time.

I also bought a pack of AphoGee and will use these during this next 30.


----------



## larry3344 (May 28, 2017)

I am so mad at myself and I did not take my vitamins for the last 2 days...eugh!!! I have to be more consistent.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 29, 2017)

Officially done with all my bottles of Beautifully Bamboo. I got good growth, less shedding and no breakouts. 

If I still didn't have a 12 month supply of Manetabolism and a bottle of Mielle in my stash I would repurchase. Going back to Manetabolism for now.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (May 30, 2017)

Decided to do a length check today. Untwisted one of the pieces. First pic Middle of December second pic today. 2 months of Manetabolism and 3 months of Beautifully Bamboo


----------



## Beany (May 30, 2017)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> View attachment 400351 Decided to do a length check today. Untwisted one of the pieces. First pic Middle of December second pic today. 2 months of Manetabolism and 3 months of Beautifully Bamboo




GREAT RESULTS!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 1, 2017)

Took my Manetabolism today


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 1, 2017)

took phytophanere, msm, biotin and garlic pills like usually do


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 2, 2017)

Took my Manetabolism


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 4, 2017)

review/update 
done with the four months of phyto, not taking anything in place of it during the break.  Have been doing jucing regularly since coming back from vacation and adding flax seed oil, wheat grass juice powder and turmeric to the juice.
Still taking vit D 5000iu, b12 1000mg, chlorella, selenium 200mg and evening primrose a week before and the week during my monthly.
hair - I wouldn't say I've had phenomenal growth on phyto for the first run, but I have consistent growth and that growth is thicker and less frizzy than the existing length of my hair.  for example, after I wash my hair, I can plainly see a difference, almost like I'm transitioning from a mild texturizer to natural.  I have had hair extreme growth _in other places_ which means I see my wax lady 2x as much, but I dont have hair sprouting in new places.
nails -  good strong nails; have to trim once a week, in the past nails were prone to splitting and breaking on the side under the nail bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2017)

Will be on a 30 day break from Phytophanere sometime this week.  

Will probably use Apoghee Vits for 30 days and maybe Bamboo Extract?

I still have a few days to decide what to use for that month.


----------



## Pmpomatic (Jun 6, 2017)

Update. I've been more consistent with the Maca root and protein shakes since I'm not traveling much. I want to gain 5lbs but it's going to be difficult.

HTN Hair Growth vitamins  (5 months)
Beautifully Bamboo tea (1 year) / herbal tea (2 month) 
Chlorella  (1 year)
Collagen  ( 5 months)
Maca root 

+64 oz water daily 
Protein/egg shake bid (1 year) 
Exercise 6 days a week


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 13, 2017)

Took my Manetabolism


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 18, 2017)

Tad update:

Haven't taken my vitamins in about a week but I switched to neocell derma matrix powder with has collagen and hyalauronic acid. Hyalauronic acid is a grip on its own and I wanted all three together and not a powder here and a pill there. Also has amla and vitamin c (which aids in collagen production). 

Can't speak on hair but skin looks very nice. HA is supposed to be good for hair growth.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 18, 2017)

starting back on phyto, adding back silica and zinc.  will add most vits/supps to my morning green juice bc I sometimes forget to take.  like the silica, zinc and tumeric, etc.


----------



## rileypak (Jun 18, 2017)

Finished Phytophanere. Starting Hum Red Carpet.

Can't find my bottle of Swanson Aged Black Garlic though so will need to repurchase it. Also intrigued by the Vital Proteins Collagen Beauty Water and may grab some to try too.


----------



## Beany (Jun 25, 2017)

I was gonna take a break from my calcium, magnesium, vit d supplement for the summer, but I think I'm gonna keep it in rotation. I like it alot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2017)

@Beany
I was just thinking of you today.  Hope you are good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2017)

Did 30 days of Apoghee, back on Phytophanere for another x4 months.  Will use another 30 day round of Aphogee after 120 days.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 25, 2017)

Took my Manetabolism today


----------



## Beany (Jun 25, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> I was just thinking of you today.  Hope you are good.



Awww thank you Ms. T. Life has gotten a bit busy and I haven't been able to check in as much unfortunately. How are you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2017)

@Beany
Good.  Thanks for asking.

You still scaling back from your Hauling ways?


----------



## Beany (Jun 28, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Good.  Thanks for asking.
> 
> You still scaling back from your Hauling ways?




Yes maam. I'm getting through my stash this year by any means lol. I have my staples and I'm content with them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2017)

Beany said:


> *Yes maam. I'm getting through my stash this year by any means lol. I have my staples and I'm content with them.*


@Beany 
I'm proud of you.  Maybe I'll get there one day *cough* IKR?

So many new products to try....


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jun 28, 2017)

Took my Manetabolism


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 29, 2017)

adding neocell super collagen + C to my rotation.  I'm also a regular with juicing again.  My body is thanking me.  I cant wait to see what results I get with the collagen.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 5, 2017)

ordered a 3 month supply of hairfinity because she's having a sale.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 10, 2017)

day 1 of hairfinity


----------



## Beany (Jul 14, 2017)

Today I started taking chlorella/spirulina tablets. I'm starting with 5 per day. They are so tiny.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 14, 2017)

i've been consistent with my hairfinity. i'm on day 5


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 14, 2017)

Popping faithfully my new HSN vitamins from spring valley that i got at walmart for 6 times less than a one month supply of Manetabolism plus. The awesome fact is that i am 2 weeks in and my nails have been springing like weeds, i haven't seen any significant hair changes yet but i decided today that i will give it a fair 3 months trial before moving on. Since my body shows the effects of any new vitamin i take  98% of the time within a week, i will see when i have finished the first bottle if my hair receives any benefit.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 15, 2017)

Popping faithfully my new HSN vitamins from spring valley that i got at walmart for 6 times less than a one month supply of Manetabolism plus. The awesome fact is that i am 2 weeks in and my nails have been springing like weeds, i haven't seen any significant hair changes yet but i decided today that i will give it a fair 3 months trial before moving on. Since my body shows the effects of any new vitamin i take  98% of the time within a week, i will see when i have finished the first bottle if my hair receives any benefit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm currently taking Phytophanere and 10,000 mcg of Biotin


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 21, 2017)

So far no issues with hairfinity. My skin is still clear


----------



## larry3344 (Jul 26, 2017)

fell off and stop taking my vitamins as I usually do. Will start back again tonight.


----------



## Beany (Jul 26, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> fell off and stop taking my vitamins as I usually do. Will start back again tonight.




Good! Get back on that horse!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2017)

Still taking Phytophanere and 10,000 mcg's Biotin.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 30, 2017)

taking phytoph.anere, neocell collagen for hair/skin and all other vits except chlorella (ran out).  Will probably try the powdered collagen after finishing the pills.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Aug 2, 2017)

still taking hairfinity with no issues.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Aug 3, 2017)

Reinventing21 said:


> So.... I have been keeping up with my supplements.  I did pull back a little on the spirulina.  I still add chlorella to my green shakes.  I also have added different protein powders to my shakes so that I am getting about 34 grams or more of protein in the morning. I am still massaging.  I am seeing noticeable results with my hair.  It is definitely growing in faster.  Yea!



I  have been sticking with daily supplements. I am still taking chlorella, but I don't crush them anymore (lazy). I just take the vitamin. I also added Manetabilism to my regimen. Let'see...what else?  Stll taking Barlean Fish Oil and drinking vita c water.  I am also eating healthy and exercising more. So far my hair has exploded into the thickness of my youth...yea! Still waiting for the lush length I want, but I am enjoying this explosion of growth and having healthy hair again 

ETA  I need more length to make up for my lack of styling skills. Super thick hair for me is easier the longer it gets. LOL


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Aug 8, 2017)

Still taking hairfinity with no problems


----------



## Pmpomatic (Aug 8, 2017)

Pmpomatic said:


> Update. I've been more consistent with the Maca root and protein shakes since I'm not traveling much. I want to gain 5lbs but it's going to be difficult.
> 
> HTN Hair Growth vitamins  (5 months)
> Beautifully Bamboo tea (1 year) / herbal tea (2 month)
> ...



Still at it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2017)

Will be finishing up a bottle of Phytophanere.  Will switch to Phyto Specific Cap 'Energy.  Still taking 10,000 mcg's of Biotin daily.


----------



## Beany (Aug 17, 2017)

Monday I had an AC repair man come to my house and when I opened the door he asked "is your dad home?"   I'm in my 30's. I laughed at what I thought was a joke until I saw he wasn't laughing and then he apologized and said "oh you must be the wife."  My vitamin reggie and korean based skin care reggie are doing NUMBERS!


----------



## Daina (Aug 19, 2017)

Beany said:


> Monday I had an AC repair man come to my house and when I opened the door he asked "is your dad home?"   I'm in my 30's. I laughed at what I thought was a joke until I saw he wasn't laughing and then he apologized and said "oh you must be the wife."  My vitamin reggie and korean based skin care reggie are doing NUMBERS!



@Beany, what is your Korean based skin reggie?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2017)

Using:
Phyto Specific Cap Energy for the next 60 days w/ 10,000 mcg


----------



## Beany (Aug 21, 2017)

Daina said:


> @Beany, what is your Korean based skin reggie?



I am very much a novice. I'm still adding things to my reggie because I use stuff for awhile before trying something else (acne-prone skin will make one very cautious lol). Right now, I'm loving [Tosowoong]Enzyme cleanser 70g/Enzyme Powder wash/acne/blackheads/pore cleansing/cosmetics, [MIZON] Tube Collagen Power Firming Eye Cream 10ml (0.33 fl.oz.), and SCINIC Honey All In One Ampoule All Skin Types Women Whitening (250ml). I have a few toners/lotions that I'm still testing.

The makeup forum has a TON of info. I've been following  https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/7-10-step-korean-skin-challenge.814499/  thread for suggestions.


----------



## Daina (Aug 21, 2017)

Beany said:


> I am very much a novice. I'm still adding things to my reggie because I use stuff for awhile before trying something else (acne-prone skin will make one very cautious lol). Right now, I'm loving [Tosowoong]Enzyme cleanser 70g/Enzyme Powder wash/acne/blackheads/pore cleansing/cosmetics, [MIZON] Tube Collagen Power Firming Eye Cream 10ml (0.33 fl.oz.), and SCINIC Honey All In One Ampoule All Skin Types Women Whitening (250ml). I have a few toners/lotions that I'm still testing.
> 
> The makeup forum has a TON of info. I've been following  https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/7-10-step-korean-skin-challenge.814499/  thread for suggestions.



Thanks!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Aug 22, 2017)

Finished my first bottle of hairfinity. Nothing to report yet.


----------



## Beany (Aug 24, 2017)

Last year I bought a few bottles of magnesium oil to spray on my legs at night before going to bed. I wasn't very consistent because at the time I worked nights and my sleep pattern was more like "sleep whenever/wherever you can." Now that my work schedule is "normal" I've decided to get back to spraying the magnesium oil. I'm traveling this weekend so I'll start Monday night and track my progress from there. 

Any ladies have any experience with magnesium oil? I take a Calcium-Mag liquid supplement as mentioned in the first few posts of this thread, but it seems as if it's better absorbed through the skin. Here are a few links if anyone is interested: http://www.ancient-minerals.com/magnesium-deficiency/need-more/ 
http://drjockers.com/7-ways-magnesium-improves-your-brain/ 
https://betteryou.com/evidence-transdermal-magnesium-absorption

 It's said to help with mood and muscle cramps (magnesium is in epsom salt) and with the "winter blues" on the way I could use a boost in mood


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2017)

Ran completely out of Biotin.  Thought I had another bottle in my stash.

Ended up pulling out a bottle of Bamboo Extract.  Not Beautifully Bamboo.  

Pip.ing Rock's Bamboo Extract (random) 300 mg.  So I'm taking these with my Phyto Cap Energy.


----------



## Beany (Sep 5, 2017)

Last week I did a 3 day juice fast and felt really good after the 3 days. My juice was nothing special just spinach, frozen fruit blend (pineapple, mango, strawberry), and green tea. I added collagen and MSM in it as well.  I've fallen off with taking maca. I should probably get back on that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2017)

Thinking about hopping back ion Collagen.  Adding it back to the Regi.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 10, 2017)

still taking neocell collagen, almost finished with second bottle of tablets.  Thinking to switch to the powder as six horse pills first thing in the morning isnt so appetizing.  LOL.  also taking vit d, vit b12, selenium, liquid silica and zinc and phytophan.ere on last bottle before 30day break.   thinking of incorporating vit A liquid to shampoo like my brazilian sisters do for added growth after reading about it


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 17, 2017)

Joining! 

I completed my first week of powered Super collagen (Neocell), 6600mg collagen type 1&3.

Starting Triple strength fish oil mini (Gnc brand) has 1000mg both EPA & Dha

Prescribed prenatal vitamin, and plan to purchase Beautifully Bamboo tea.

Just did an deep trim, so I need that back by year end.


----------



## larry3344 (Sep 17, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> still taking neocell collagen, almost finished with second bottle of tablets.  Thinking to switch to the powder as six horse pills first thing in the morning isnt so appetizing.  LOL.  also taking vit d, vit b12, selenium, liquid silica and zinc and phytophan.ere on last bottle before 30day break.   thinking of incorporating vit A liquid to shampoo like my brazilian sisters do for added growth after reading about it


If you do...please tell me where you get your Vitamin A.liquid.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 17, 2017)

I got some collagen chews. They tastes ok.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Sep 17, 2017)

Still taking my hairfinity with no issues with breakouts


----------



## Beany (Sep 18, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I got some collagen chews. They tastes ok.



What brand did you get? I tried the neo-cell ones I think and they were ok. They are better for traveling than the powder I normally use.


----------



## Beany (Sep 18, 2017)

I've been on a juice fast for 8 days so far and haven't been taking any supplements. I will get back on them after my fast.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 18, 2017)

Beany said:


> What brand did you get? I tried the neo-cell ones I think and they were ok. They are better for traveling than the powder I normally use.


The Beauty Of Reserve age
Nutrition
Collagen Replenish
With hyaluronic acid & vit c
Skin Revitalizing fruit chews! 
Lol long name!


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 19, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> If you do...please tell me where you get your Vitamin A.liquid.


thank you for reminding me about this.  
the bomba shampoo is made with a salt free shampoo, B5 which is panthenol and Vit A.  It seems vit A liquid form in difficult to find. But the bomba shampoos are made with monovin A which you'd get only from the vet.  totally not above asking my dog's vet for an Rx, but not sure I'm ready to go thru with it.  Still wondering why this cocktail is being added to shampoo and not conditioner...
For now, I'm going to add liquid silica and vit E to my shampoo and see how that goes.


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 24, 2017)

Checking in. Another successful week taking supplements.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2017)

Still using Phyto Cap Energy and Bamboo Extract.  

After Cap Energy may go back to Phytophanere for 4 months or Apoghee for 30 days along with the Bamboo Extract.


----------



## Beany (Oct 3, 2017)

21 day juice fast is over...finally. I hated every day of it btw. I'm slowly reintroducing my supplements. Right now I'm only taking Curls blissful lengths liquid vitamin. I'll add collagen powder toward the end of the week. I should be back on everything by the end of the month.


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 7, 2017)

On my 4th week of collagen. 
Still taking prenatal vitamins. 
I returned fish oil, because of an reaction.

My face is glowing now, must be collagen


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2017)

Will be finishing up a round of Phtyo Cap Energy(which I've currently been taking w/Bamboo Extract, because I ran out of Biotin.  

Will switch over to ApoGhee & 10,000 mcg Biotin for 30 days and then maybe go back to Phytophanere & Biotin.


----------



## larry3344 (Oct 7, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair have you noticed a difference in your hair ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2017)

@larry3344
I 'prefer' Phytophanere to Phyto Specific Cap Energy. 

Have used both in the past with good/decent results.  No complaints in the Hair Department. Everything's moving along.  How about you?

I can't attribute things strictly to these.  I attribute it to Water, Overall Diet, Health and these as "helps" along with so-called Growth Aids.


----------



## larry3344 (Oct 7, 2017)

My hair's definition has improved tremendously, I am seeing my strands soften. My goal is to see more thickness and reduce split on my ends and along my hair shaft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> *My hair's definition has improved tremendously, I am seeing my strands soften. My goal is to see more thickness and reduce split on my ends and along my hair shaft*.


@larry3344
Currently, are you using Cap Energy or Phytophanere?

Thinking about 2018 - if I will continue on these or take something else, so my body doesn't get "too use" to these.


----------



## larry3344 (Oct 7, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @larry3344
> Currently, are you using Cap Energy or Phytophanere?
> 
> Thinking about 2018 - if I will continue on these or take something else, so my body doesn't get "too use" to these.


phytophanere...i was not impressed with phytocap


----------



## Beany (Oct 17, 2017)

So far so good with the Curls liquid vitamin. I ordered another month's supply. I think I'll try to stick with it for 3 months and reassess. Has anyone heard/tried Nzuri liquid hair vitamin? @charmtreese did you have noticeable results from taking Nzuri?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2017)

Finished up: 60 Days of Phytospecific Cap Energy.

Switched over to ApoGhee for the next 30 days and Bamboo Extract.  Will return to Phytophanere and 10,000 mcg Biotin,

Almost finish with Pi.ping Rock's  Bamboo Extract.  Will reup on Bamboo hopefully from _Beautifully Bamboo_ (on BF or CM).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Finished up: 60 Days of Phytospecific Cap Energy.
> 
> *Switched over to ApoGhee for the next 30 days a*nd Bamboo Extract.  Will return to Phytophanere and 10,000 mcg Biotin,
> 
> Almost finish with Pi.ping Rock's  Bamboo Extract.  Will reup on Bamboo hopefully from _Beautifully Bamboo_ (on BF or CM).



These come back up on me. 

So, after I finish up both packs, they won't be a repurchase.....

Plus, they are huge.


----------



## Beany (Oct 24, 2017)

I feel comfortable recommending Curls liquid vitamin. I haven't had any adverse side effects and the taste isn't bad. I feel like I'm getting a boost in growth because these grays are not playing smh. It's expensive ($50 per month) so I'm hoping to stock up during a good sale. How's everyone doing with their vitamin/supplement reggie? 2 months left in the challenge. Let's finish strong!


----------



## Beany (Oct 24, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *These come back up on me*.
> 
> So, after I finish up both packs, they won't be a repurchase.....
> 
> Plus, they are huge.




Ugh sorry to hear this. Those phyto vitamins definitely have spoiled me lol. They are so tiny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2017)

Beany said:


> *I feel comfortable recommending Curls liquid vitamin. I haven't had any adverse side effects and the taste isn't bad. I feel like I'm getting a boost in growth because these grays are not playing smh.*


@Beany
Hi Ms. Beany.....

How long does 1 bottle last you?


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi everyone, I've been apart of this challenge (in my head at least) since I joined the forum. But I would like to officially join, by posting what I have been and what I am currently taking. From January 2017- August 2017, I took Manetabolism. I took one bottle of Hairfinity in one month during this period (just to test it out), but stuck with Manetabolism. I saw amazing growth as well as thickness, but the growth decreased after a couple of months. Therefore, I decided to try Beautifully Bamboo Vitamins-- I bought a 2 month supply, but only completed 1 1/4 bottles, due to increased shedding that I felt like I was experiencing.

I am one week into Curls Liquid Vitamins; I have a 3 month supply (6 bottles). The vitamins have a new and improved taste (according to the bottle) and I can say that I have no problems taking it. After my three month supply of these vitamins, I will be going back to Manetabolism (plan to stock up on BF). I also have two bottles of Nature's Bounty HSN pills, I'll probably take those in between Manetabolism, when I feel growth has slowed.


----------



## Beany (Oct 24, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Hi Ms. Beany.....
> 
> How long does 1 bottle last you?



1 bottle is a 2 week supply.


----------



## Beany (Oct 24, 2017)

Kay96 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been apart of this challenge (in my head at least) since I joined the forum. But I would like to officially join, by posting what I have been and what I am currently taking. From January 2017- August 2017, I took Manetabolism. I took one bottle of Hairfinity in one month during this period (just to test it out), but stuck with Manetabolism. I saw amazing growth as well as thickness, but the growth decreased after a couple of months. Therefore, I decided to try Beautifully Bamboo Vitamins-- I bought a 2 month supply, but only completed 1 1/4 bottles, due to increased shedding that I felt like I was experiencing.
> 
> I am one week into Curls Liquid Vitamins; I have a 3 month supply (6 bottles). The vitamins have a new and improved taste (according to the bottle) and I can say that I have no problems taking it. After my three month supply of these vitamins, I will be going back to Manetabolism (plan to stock up on BF). I also have two bottles of Nature's Bounty HSN pills, I'll probably take those in between Manetabolism, when I feel growth has slowed.




Glad to have you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2017)

Beany said:


> *1 bottle is a 2 week supply*.


@Beany 
Pricey.  Hmmm.....I don't think I'll be getting this, unless I can get it during a 40% Curls Sale.  

I may get it for a 30 day off Phyto or something, but probably won't get it to use on the regula' degula' since it only lasts 2 weeks.  But I'm not sure.  It's pricey.


----------



## Hairties (Oct 24, 2017)

I've been on my first bottle of Curls so I got two more from NC. It is kind of pricey, especially considering I have bamboo tea/pills/powder and MSM.

I will take all three bottles consistently and then see if I want more. Now if the site has a bigger sale come BF I'll probably pick up a couple more bottles.


----------



## Beany (Oct 24, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Pricey.  Hmmm.....I don't think I'll be getting this, unless I can get it during a 40% Curls Sale.
> 
> I may get it for a 30 day off Phyto or something, but probably won't get it to use on the regula' degula' since it only lasts 2 weeks.  But I'm not sure.  It's pricey.



I was thinking about doing that...using Curls during my month off from phyto.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2017)

Beany said:


> *I was thinking about doing that...using Curls during my month off from phyto.*


@Beany 
I was tryna' do the math in my head Ms. Beany. 

A month would be well over $50 bucks.  I didn't see it any cheaper than about $25.00?


----------



## Beany (Oct 24, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> I was tryna' do the math in my head Ms. Beany.
> 
> A month would be well over $50 bucks.  I didn't see it any cheaper than about $25.00?



Yeah, that's why I'm hoping for a good sale. I bought four bottles with the NC code. I should probably buy more with that code tbh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2017)

@Beany @Hairties

The last 40% Curls Sale (not too long ago) it was OOS.  I looked.  I think they usually do 40% BF, but I bet it will be OOS or sell out very quickly.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Oct 24, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany @Hairties
> 
> The last 40% Curls Sale (not too long ago) it was OOS.  I looked.  I think they usually do 40% BF, but I bet it will be OOS or sell out very quickly.


I got mine during that sale as well. It was out of stock, but I kept refreshing until the status changed and I checked out very speedily. It actually took over a week for them to ship mine out because they were waiting to restock. To save even more money, I would suggest going for the bundles. I actually forgot all about that and added the vitamins individually. Bundles + Sale is the best way to go.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 24, 2017)

I took a break for a few months but plan to finish the year strong. Will be back on Phyto Nov. 1


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2017)

@Kay96 
Thanks Sis.

I'll keep that in mind.

I did not think about refreshing & refreshing.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Nov 6, 2017)

Can't believe I'm saying this, but the Curls Blissful Lengths Vitamins might actually be better than Manetabolism by the Mane Choice. I really didn't want to believe the hype, but I am now a believer in liquid vitamins. The price of those Curls vitamins though.....I'll have to switch between the Mane Choice and Curls every few months.


----------



## Beany (Nov 7, 2017)

Kay96 said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this, but the Curls Blissful Lengths Vitamins might actually be better than Manetabolism by the Mane Choice. I really didn't want to believe the hype, but I am now a believer in liquid vitamins. The price of those Curls vitamins though.....I'll have to switch between the Mane Choice and Curls every few months.



Yeah, the Curls vitamins are good. I plan to stock up during another good sale.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 8, 2017)

Finished my 3 bottles of hairfinity. Didn’t do an official length check when I️ started. I’ll see how much growth I got when I️ take these braids down. 

I️ think Beautifully Bamboo gave me the best results. Good growth and a lot less shedding


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 8, 2017)

I️ might have to look into the curls vitamins


----------



## Beany (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a 4 month supply of phyto vitamins left. Honestly, I'd rather stick with the Curls.


----------



## Beany (Nov 14, 2017)

So we only have about 6 weeks left in the challenge. I'm gonna tag some people I haven't heard from in awhile.

WYA @halee_J , @Pmpomatic , @lindseyerinc , @Saludable84 , @curlyTisME , @EzrasNumberOneFan , @W04andia , @Aggie , @PureSilver , @Daina , @fifigirl , @mzteaze , @TrueSugar , @Tefnut ,@shanelallyn30 , @Nightingale , @pinkness27 , @Wenbev , @Leo24Rule , @overtherainbow , @WeirdoBeauty


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 14, 2017)

I started a liquid collagen hsn Saturday. It is suppose to be taken before bed. I forgot last night... I guess I need to set a reminder..


----------



## curlyTisME (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey ladies! 

I’ve been chugging along with my vitamins. I think I’ll be in search of some new ones soon. I need to add a probiotic. Any recommendations?


----------



## lindseyerinc (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm still here and still on my vitamins! School has been kicking my booty! Halfway done with my preceptorship!!!!!!!


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 14, 2017)

Beany said:


> So far so good with the Curls liquid vitamin. I ordered another month's supply. I think I'll try to stick with it for 3 months and reassess. Has anyone heard/tried Nzuri liquid hair vitamin? @charmtreese did you have noticeable results from taking Nzuri?



Just seeing this.

I only took the Nzuri liquid vitamins for a month.  I stopped because liquid vitamins just aren't convenient for my lifestyle, since I travel a lot. Plus the taste is pretty annoying, I thought it would get better but it seemed to taste worst every day.


----------



## Beany (Nov 14, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Just seeing this.
> 
> I only took the Nzuri liquid vitamins for a month.  I stopped because liquid vitamins just aren't convenient for my lifestyle, since I travel a lot. Plus the taste is pretty annoying, I thought it would get better but it seemed to taste worst every day.



Thank you. I'll stick to what I know.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 15, 2017)

Beany said:


> So we only have about 6 weeks left in the challenge. I'm gonna tag some people I haven't heard from in awhile.
> 
> WYA @halee_J , @Pmpomatic , @lindseyerinc , @Saludable84 , @curlyTisME , @EzrasNumberOneFan , @W04andia , @Aggie , @PureSilver , @Daina , @fifigirl , @mzteaze , @TrueSugar , @Tefnut ,@shanelallyn30 , @Nightingale , @pinkness27 , @Wenbev , @Leo24Rule , @overtherainbow , @WeirdoBeauty


Hi ladies.....so i dropped out of this as i kept on reacting to the vitamins and breaking out.......BUT about 3 weeks ago, i started Manetabolism again but this time with zinc and over 3 litres of water, plus exfoliating my skin 2x a week with mandelic acid....This time around i am not breaking out more than normal, actually i'm hardly breaking out. So, i will still be reading this thread and taking my pills daily but will seriously participate in the 2018 version


----------



## Beany (Nov 15, 2017)

fifigirl said:


> Hi ladies.....so i dropped out of this as i kept on reacting to the vitamins and breaking out.......BUT about 3 weeks ago, i started Manetabolism again but this time with zinc and over 3 litres of water, plus exfoliating my skin 2x a week with mandolin acid....This time around i am not breaking out more than normal, actually i'm hardly breaking out. So, i will still be reading this thread and taking my pills daily but will seriously participate in the 2018 version



I'm glad you found a way to get your vitamins. 3 liters of water?! WOW that's almost a gallon a day. I would love to be able to get a gallon of water per day.


----------



## Beany (Nov 15, 2017)

curlyTisME said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I’ve been chugging along with my vitamins. I think I’ll be in search of some new ones soon. I need to add a probiotic. Any recommendations?



I don't have any personal recommendations (one that I've used with success), but I've heard good things about MegaFood probiotics.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 16, 2017)

Beany said:


> I'm glad you found a way to get your vitamins. 3 liters of water?! WOW that's almost a gallon a day. I would love to be able to get a gallon of water per day.



I got a 24 oz cup that i carry around and i use a water app to keep track of how much i drink.....most times i drink about a litre as soon as i wake up. I find that when i drink it slowly during the day i don't have to go to the convenience too often


----------



## Pmpomatic (Nov 17, 2017)

Beany said:


> So we only have about 6 weeks left in the challenge. I'm gonna tag some people I haven't heard from in awhile.
> 
> WYA @halee_J , @Pmpomatic , @lindseyerinc , @Saludable84 , @curlyTisME , @EzrasNumberOneFan , @W04andia , @Aggie , @PureSilver , @Daina , @fifigirl , @mzteaze , @TrueSugar , @Tefnut ,@shanelallyn30 , @Nightingale , @pinkness27 , @Wenbev , @Leo24Rule , @overtherainbow , @WeirdoBeauty



Still keeping up with everything. I have to repurchase collagen and Beautifully Bamboo tee during upcoming sales.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 19, 2017)

Still taking my vitamins. I need something that is going to really give me a boost!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 19, 2017)

I️ started back with Manetabolism but I’ve been breaking out despite drinking lots of water. so I’m thinking about giving Manetabolism a break for the rest of the year until my skin clears up. Then I’ll revisit the Manetabolism with some zinc (thanks for the reminder @fifigirl) 

I’m adding Trader Joe’s green and red powder to my daily smoothies as well as Collagen powder. 

I’m also going to start taking my iron supplements, b12 and cod liver oil while im off Manetabolism


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2017)

Back on Phytophanere.  Gone finish 2017 out with these gems.  

Glad to be back on something small.

Hopefully, Beautifully Bamboo will have a decent Sale, may start 2018 with those?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2017)

I may try the vitafusion gummies.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Nov 22, 2017)

New supplements on the market.Available on BF: 
https://www.camillerosenaturals.com/collections/hair-growth-and-supplements


----------



## Beany (Nov 27, 2017)

Vitacost is having a Cyber Monday sale!

*Use promo codes:
20% off $50 + Free Shipping: VALHCH2Q 
15% off + Free Shipping: V15KHQ3D *


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 27, 2017)

Kay96 said:


> New supplements on the market.Available on BF:
> https://www.camillerosenaturals.com/collections/hair-growth-and-supplements


sounds interesting.....it's supposed to contain spirulina, kelp, alfalfa and other green super goodies....someone should try it and give a review


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Nov 27, 2017)

fifigirl said:


> sounds interesting.....it's supposed to contain spiralling, kelp, alfalfa and other green super goodies....someone should try it and give a review


I wanted to buy a few bottles, but they haven't released the full ingredient list. I want to be sure of what I'm putting inside of me.


----------



## hothair (Nov 28, 2017)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> I️ started back with Manetabolism but I’ve been breaking out despite drinking lots of water. so I’m thinking about giving Manetabolism a break for the rest of the year until my skin clears up. Then I’ll revisit the Manetabolism with some zinc (thanks for the reminder @fifigirl)
> 
> I’m adding Trader Joe’s green and red powder to my daily smoothies as well as Collagen powder.
> 
> I’m also going to start taking my iron supplements, b12 and cod liver oil while im off Manetabolism




Take b vitamins to counteract the biotin in manetabolism, its tricking your body to believe you're b vitamin deficient.

The original formula was better. I too broke out badly on Plus until someone here suggested the b vitamins


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 28, 2017)

hothair said:


> Take b vitamins to counteract the biotin in manetabolism, its tricking your body to believe you're b vitamin deficient.
> 
> The original formula was better. I too broke out badly on Plus until someone here suggested the b vitamins




Thank you. I️ will give that a try


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 30, 2017)

been awhile finished my last phyto.phanere bottle.  not sure if I will reorder.  took it for a year w ith the recommended breaks in between.  I grew exactly 1/2 inch every month no more no less.  i would have liked to see more but its all good.  I normally  grow 1/4 to  a 1/2 inch a month without the phyto I will go back to a theory I had - if you are not healthy, the vitamins you take will go to were ever it needs them most, hair skin and nails are usually always last.
for 2018 I will radically change my diet by removing GMOs, corn and soy based products, gluten and dairy which means probably no phyto.  I will stick to the collagen as I feel it is is positively affecting my skin


----------



## larry3344 (Nov 30, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> been awhile finished my last phyto.phanere bottle.  not sure if I will reorder.  took it for a year w ith the recommended breaks in between.  I grew exactly 1/2 inch every month no more no less.  i would have liked to see more but its all good.  I normally  grow 1/4 to  a 1/2 inch a month without the phyto I will go back to a theory I had - if you are not healthy, the vitamins you take will go to were ever it needs them most, hair skin and nails are usually always last.
> for 2018 I will radically change my diet by removing GMOs, corn and soy based products, gluten and dairy which means probably no phyto.  I will stick to the collagen as I feel it is is positively affecting my skin


What about texture change


----------



## Beany (Nov 30, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> been awhile finished my last phyto.phanere bottle.  not sure if I will reorder.  took it for a year w ith the recommended breaks in between.  I grew exactly 1/2 inch every month no more no less.  i would have liked to see more but its all good.  I normally  grow 1/4 to  a 1/2 inch a month without the phyto I will go back to a theory I had - if you are not healthy, the vitamins you take will go to were ever it needs them most, hair skin and nails are usually always last.
> *for 2018 I will radically change my diet by removing GMOs, corn and soy based products, gluten and dairy which means probably no phyto. * I will stick to the collagen as I feel it is is positively affecting my skin




Woooo that's is impressive.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 1, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> What about texture change


no texture change...I'm assuming you mean with the phyto?  did you see a texture change?


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 1, 2017)

Beany said:


> Woooo that's is impressive.


It s not going to be easy bc I am a carb queen, but I started making small changes to gear up to the start of the year.   I cook only with coconut or grapeseed oil, started  cooking clean, and stopped purchasing premade foods with all the preservatives.  gotta work on the bread and pasta next tho  
your health is your wealth and I want to live long and be healthy.  hopefully, this will fill the gaps I'm missing and  a side affect will be luscious, healthy long hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 1, 2017)

I started taking the Vitafusion gummies. Hope the give me a boost in skin and hair! 
Still taking my liquid collagen. 
Drinking bone broth
, carrot, celery, and beet juice. 
Need to get back to my smoothies.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 3, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I started taking the Vitafusion gummies. Hope the give me a boost in skin and hair!
> Still taking my liquid collagen.
> Drinking bone broth
> , carrot, celery, and beet juice.
> Need to get back to my smoothies.


do you make your own bone broth?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 4, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> do you make your own bone broth?


I thought about that, but nope! I’m not in my regular Sally Homemaker mode, so I just buy it from the store.


----------



## Hairties (Dec 4, 2017)

Curls has another 40% off code.

curlscheer40


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 5, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I thought about that, but nope! I’m not in my regular Sally Homemaker mode, so I just buy it from the store.


funny, I was in Whole foods today znd noticed bone broth for the first time


----------



## Hairties (Dec 8, 2017)

Finished my 3rd bottle of Curls today. Waiting on my order for more. I'll just be sure to drink my bamboo tea while I wait.


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 8, 2017)

On my second bottle of Manetabolism Plus.....started about 3 days ago....


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 8, 2017)

Vitafusion gummies and liquid vitamin.


----------



## Beany (Dec 8, 2017)

I bought some black seed oil. I'll start it this weekend. Looking into oregano oil as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2017)

Beany said:


> *I bought some black seed oil. I'll start it this weekend. Looking into oregano oil as well*.


@Beany 
Are you using it "Topically" or "Internally"?


----------



## Beany (Dec 8, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> Are you using it "Topically" or "Internally"?



Internally


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2017)

Considering using Viviscal in 2018 w/Phytophanere every 30 days. 

I really love Phytophanere but don't wanna my body to get use to it.

I may also consider using Beautifully Bamboo w/Phyto every 30 days.  I need to make a decision quickly.

I need to give Phytophanere a rest this year.  The reason Phyto is still in the mix is because I still have several boxes of Phytophanere.


----------



## Beany (Dec 11, 2017)

3 weeks left in the challenge! I hope everyone is doing well and being consistent. 


 It appears @YvetteWithJoy  or @AdoraAdora24  will be hosting a similar challenge for 2018 so please be on the look out for those threads.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 11, 2017)

Beany said:


> 3 weeks left in the challenge! I hope everyone is doing well and being consistent.
> 
> 
> It appears @YvetteWithJoy  or @AdoraAdora24  will be hosting a similar challenge for 2018 so please be on the look out for those threads.



Not me, not me. I was just musing. Please don't cease this challenge because of my musings!

it doesn't look like anyone will host the thread I was thinking of.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 11, 2017)

Beany said:


> 3 weeks left in the challenge! I hope everyone is doing well and being consistent.
> 
> 
> It appears @YvetteWithJoy  or @AdoraAdora24  will be hosting a similar challenge for 2018 so please be on the look out for those threads.


Thank you @Beany, and @YvetteWithJoy .

I do not think that I will host any challenges this year.


Beany said:


> 3 weeks left in the challenge! I hope everyone is doing well and being consistent.
> 
> 
> It appears @YvetteWithJoy  or @AdoraAdora24  will be hosting a similar challenge for 2018 so please be on the look out for those threads.


I would really rather do a Blue Magic Challenge


----------



## Beany (Dec 11, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Not me, not me. I was just musing. Please don't cease this challenge because of my musings!
> 
> it doesn't look like anyone will host the thread I was thinking of.




Oh, ok. Well if no one wants to host the 2018 challenge I'm happy to host again.


----------



## Beany (Dec 11, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Thank you @Beany, and @YvetteWithJoy .
> 
> I do not think that I will host any challenges this year.
> 
> I would really rather do a Blue Magic Challenge




HA! I saw some blue magic at the grocery store and smelled it and caught a flashback to my childhood. I'm glad it's working for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> *I do not think that I will host any challenges this year.
> 
> I would really rather do a Blue Magic Challenge*


@AdoraAdora24
I thought you'd get Juice Up in 2018? 

I was considering doing it, if you start one.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 14, 2017)

Beany said:


> I bought some black seed oil. I'll start it this weekend. Looking into oregano oil as well.


be careful with that oregano oil, that ish is strong.  and if its the essential oil, do not use it neat or it will burn your skin. no joke.
i just saw youre taking internally.  I have used in the past a pill version, the herbologist I was seeing told me to taake half a pill bc its really strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2017)

Picked up 900 mg's of Bamboo Extract.  Will take those w/10,000 mcgs Biotin for 30 days off Phytophanere. 

I still have not picked up any Viviscal (but I plan to) and incorporate those back in sometime in 2018.


----------



## Beany (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you to everyone who participated this year. I hope everyone was able to stick with their supplements and get great growth. 

The new challenge is up and running!   https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-water-for-hair-growth-challenge-2018.828885/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2017)

@Beany
That seems like a totally different challenge IMHO?

This one is Supplements & Vitamins and to me is nothing like that one.

I personally think you should start this one back up for 2018

*cough* *cough*


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 23, 2017)

@Beany where'd you get your black seed oil?


----------



## Beany (Dec 23, 2017)

Wenbev said:


> @Beany where'd you get your black seed oil?




www.kivahealthfood.com/products/black-seed-oil

So far so good. No adverse side effects.


----------



## larry3344 (Dec 28, 2017)

Planning to update more often...I have a six month mini goal of how long I want my hair to be.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 28, 2017)

I started taking beetroot today, and I’m back on my veggie protein powder.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Dec 28, 2017)

Will there be a 2018 Challenge for this?


----------

